# Il professionista dell'adulterio - un caso da studiare



## Essenove (22 Febbraio 2013)

Lavoro in un'azienda multinazionale al di là dei confini italici. 
Come potete immaginare l'universo umano è molto variegato in questo mix di razze e culture. Vi parlerò delle avventure (e delle conseguenti riflessioni che queste hanno scaturito in me) di un mio collega inglese.

Lui: 33 anni, biondino, non certo alto né bello, con la faccia un po' alla "topino di Ratatouille", si veste sempre bene, per quelli che sono i canoni inglesi. Oddio, più che vestirsi bene direi che spende molti soldi nel vestirsi e non lo nasconde. Ai miei occhi non ha molto fascino, ma evidentemente riesce ad esercitarne molto nell'universo femminile. Non so se definirlo un professionista o un killer. O forse entrambi.

Insomma il nostro si diletta nell'approcciare tutte le ragazze decenti dell'azienda. Direi che esclude le cicciabombe e i rospi, poi tutto il resto è terreno di caccia. Cosa c'è di male, direte voi? 
A vederlo in azione sembra di assistere ad uno di quei cinepanettoni di Natale. Il buon anglosassone usa la stessa identica tattica con tutte. E con "identica tattica" voglio dire le stesse frasi, gli stessi sms, la stessa strategia. Già, perchè di spontaneo non c'è nulla. 

Le approccia nello stile "amico-confidente", con la scusa del "ti vedo triste, vuoi parlare?". All'occorrenza il termine triste può essere sostituito da strana, giù o preoccupata. Apparentemente è un maestro nel fiutare le giornate negative delle donne, le quali non sembrano aspettare altro che trovare un uomo che le voglia ascoltare. Le mosse seguenti sono sempre le stesse:
- Lui inizia a bersagliare la fanciulla di messaggi del tipo "sei una persona preziosa", "non devi mai perdere il sorriso", "quando sorridi illumini gli uffici" ecc...
- Lui continua ad invitare la fanciulla a fare pause caffé per parlare della tristezza di lei e per mostrarsi interessato a lei
- Scatta l'invito a cena: lui si offre di cucinare per lei a casa (se ha lui casa libera) o portarla nel ristorante di un hotel favoloso che conosce
- Prima dell'appuntamento il tenore dei messaggi cambia e si sposta sul "mi sto innamorando di te", "qualunque uomo ti amerebbe alla follia", etc...
- Cena, vino, lingua in bocca, gambe aperte e così via

Una volta alzato il trofeo, il nostro eroe perde qualunque interesse nella ragazza, fino a quel momento "amata e degna di amore eterno". Al massimo ci fa un altro paio di chiavatine prima di passare alla modalità "silenzio totale".

Un paio di colleghe mi hanno confidato la cosa e le loro storie si sovrappongono perfettamente. Ho cominciato poi ad osservare un po' i comportamenti del tizio e non potevo non intuire che stava applicando lo stesso schema altre "n" volte. La nostra azienda è molto grande e ci si può facilmente "mimetizzare" tra la gente.

Qualche dettaglio che rende la vicenda ancora più da film. La compagna del tizio lavora anch'essa in azienda e porta a spasso beatamente le sue corna da alce reale. Il tasso di successo di quest'uomo nell'applicare la sua tattica di approccio è altissimo, insospettabile a vederlo, roba che eventualmente ti aspetti dal Brad Pitt di turno. Tutte le sue prede, anche se avvertite, data l'ormai consolidata reputazione del nostro eroe, cadono nella trappola pensando "no, lui non è così" e poi piangono lacrime di coccodrillo pentendosi. Quasi tutte le fanciulle sono sposate o fidanzate.

Ho dovuto riassumere ma potrei fornirvi molti altri particolari. Credo bisognerebbe davvero analizzarlo come un _case study_. Personalmente trovo incredibile come una donna, magari anche bella e di successo non veda l'ora di trovare uno che l'ascolti e si finga amico. Sono disposte spesso a scoparselo. Natura umana, debolezze.


----------



## Lui (22 Febbraio 2013)

caro S9, sembri il nome di una catene di supermercati, ti dispiacerebbe modificare i Lui in lui; non vorrei che qualche cornutone qui dentro prendesse due piccioni con una fava.


grazie caro.  








p.s. le offerte a quando?


----------



## Essenove (22 Febbraio 2013)

Se hai la tessera le offerte sono nei periodi scritti sul retro. Se non ce l'hai, come immagino, fattela. La tessera, sia chiaro.

Per quanto riguarda la modifica delle maiuscole, purtroppo è la grammatica a dettare legge, se non nel caso di sviste, quindi se un "cornutone" viene a cercarti, ti conviene allenarti per scappare.


----------



## Lui (22 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Se hai la tessera le offerte sono nei periodi scritti sul retro. Se non ce l'hai, come immagino, fattela. La tessera, sia chiaro.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la modifica delle maiuscole, purtroppo è la grammatica a dettare legge, se non nel caso di sviste, quindi se un "cornutone" viene a cercarti, ti conviene allenarti per scappare.


per la tessera non ce l'ho ancora, non conoscevo la catena. 
per la grammatica, qui tranne Minerva e AnnaB, una tipaccia la seconda, nessuno ci fà caso. Forse Ultimo troverebbe qualcosa da ridire. Contento tu, contenti quasi tutti. 

dai una ripassata eventuali errori segnali con il rosso. grazie.


----------



## Hellseven (22 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> caro S9, sembri il nome di una catene di supermercati, ti dispiacerebbe modificare i Lui in lui; non vorrei che qualche cornutone qui dentro prendesse due piccioni con una fava.
> 
> 
> grazie caro.
> ...



Come sei affettuoso coi nuovi venuti, lui.
Ciao essenove io sono L7 che questo signore qui puntualmente storpia in  La 7 ma non ci fare caso, pare burbero ma in fondo è una pasta d'uomo :up:


----------



## Eretteo (22 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Lavoro in un'azienda multinazionale al di là dei confini italici.
> Come potete immaginare l'universo umano è molto variegato in questo mix di razze e culture. Vi parlerò delle avventure (e delle conseguenti riflessioni che queste hanno scaturito in me) di un mio collega inglese.
> Gia' il fatto che delle donne pensino di darla ad un inglese...ma fan bene,lui e' extra euro
> Lui: 33 anni, biondino, non certo alto né bello, con la faccia un po' alla "topino di Ratatouille", si veste sempre bene, per quelli che sono i canoni inglesi. Oddio, più che vestirsi bene direi che spende molti soldi nel vestirsi e non lo nasconde. Ai miei occhi non ha molto fascino, ma evidentemente riesce ad esercitarne molto nell'universo femminile. Non so se definirlo un professionista o un killer. O forse entrambi.
> ...


Perche' quello e' il valore che danno a se' stesse.
Poi non si sa mai,perche' precludersi una possibilita' di far carriera?
E poi,se se lo sono ciulato le altre,un buon motivo l'avranno avuto,no?
Quindi perche' tirarsi indietro?
Sarebbe 'na cosa da sentirsi frustrate ed anormali.


----------



## Lui (22 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Come sei affettuoso coi nuovi venuti, lui.
> Ciao essenove io sono L7 che questo signore qui puntualmente storpia in La 7 ma non ci fare caso, pare burbero ma in fondo è una pasta d'uomo :up:


prima o poi tra di noi nascerà l'amore ed allora dovrò baciarti in bocca. Sallo.


----------



## Hellseven (22 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> prima o poi tra di noi nascerà l'amore ed allora dovrò baciarti in bocca. Sallo.


mmmmm, zoccoletta, ci stai stai provando ? :sorriso::kiss::scopare::bleah::racchia:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Lavoro in un'azienda multinazionale al di là dei confini italici.
> Come potete immaginare l'universo umano è molto variegato in questo mix di razze e culture. Vi parlerò delle avventure (e delle conseguenti riflessioni che queste hanno scaturito in me) di un mio collega inglese.
> 
> Lui: 33 anni, biondino, non certo alto né bello, con la faccia un po' alla "topino di Ratatouille", si veste sempre bene, per quelli che sono i canoni inglesi. Oddio, più che vestirsi bene direi che spende molti soldi nel vestirsi e non lo nasconde. Ai miei occhi non ha molto fascino, ma evidentemente riesce ad esercitarne molto nell'universo femminile. Non so se definirlo un professionista o un killer. O forse entrambi.
> ...


Debolezze e fragilità delle colleghe in questione e degli uomini (fidanzati e/o mariti) che le stanno accanto.
Se il biondino scialbo le vede tristi è perchè probabilmente lo sono sul serio e lui da ottimo "matador vampiresco" prima le lusinga, le conforta "spiritualmente" e poi quando ha ottenuto la loro fiducia ...lascia che siano loro ad aprire le gambe e credimi non gli ci vuole molto  ne conosco di storielle così  nei luoghi di lavoro poi è facilissimo, più  "affollati" sono e meglio è 
il fatto che il biondino sia  scialbo e non assomigli lontanamente a Brad è un punto a favore della sua strategia, con Brad le donne prima di dargli fiducia ci vanno caute con lui ...no ... pensano sia innocuo :angeletto:il suo aspetto fisico poco attraente è la vera arma vincente.


----------



## Lui (22 Febbraio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> mmmmm, zoccoletta, ci stai stai provando ? :sorriso::kiss::scopare::bleah::racchia:


sperimentavo la tecnica, da tua conferma, deduco che funzioni.

ma che cosa hai fatto al nome. Ti preferivo breve e conciso, senza falsi toni.


----------



## Essenove (22 Febbraio 2013)

A una ho detto "ma quando hai bisogno di sostegno, apri sempre le gambe?". A stento mi parla ancora.


----------



## Hellseven (22 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sperimentavo la tecnica, da tua conferma, deduco che funzioni.
> 
> *ma che cosa hai fatto al nome. Ti preferivo breve e conciso, senza falsi toni*.


Ho deciso di adeguarmi al forum e darmi arie, toni, atteggiamenti consoni al mio altissimo livello.
Come si conviene a un vero forumista, cazzo !!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ho deciso di adeguarmi al forum e darmi arie, toni, atteggiamenti consoni al mio altissimo livello.
> Come si conviene a un vero forumista, cazzo !!!!! :rotfl:



Ma che è sto sbrago? Prima parevi una mezza versione del più stucchevole Robin Williams frullato con un po' di Mary Poppins ed un pizzico di Minerva, adesso tra tette, stivali, sputi e mò ste minchiate pare t'abbiano pure lobotomizzato.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> A una ho detto "ma quando hai bisogno di sostegno, apri sempre le gambe?". A stento mi parla ancora.



 e ti credo  è passata dal "biondino che mi comprende e prende" all'amico "che mi fa aprire gli occhi", pensavi davvero ti ringraziasse ???


----------



## Lui (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che è sto sbrago? Prima parevi una mezza versione del più stucchevole Robin Williams frullato con un po' di Mary Poppins ed un pizzico di Minerva, adesso tra tette, stivali, sputi e mò ste minchiate pare t'abbiano pure lobotomizzato.


si adegua allo zoppo per strada.


----------



## Hellseven (22 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si adegua allo zoppo per strada.


Si gruoss, uagliù, si GRUOSS :rotfl::sonar::up:


----------



## Lui (22 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> A una ho detto "ma quando hai bisogno di sostegno, apri sempre le gambe?". A stento mi parla ancora.


certo che a buone maniere, andiamo bene. 

 punti vendita li trovo su Pagine Gialle o alla voce Iper su Google?


----------



## Essenove (22 Febbraio 2013)

Non sono suo amico. Penso lo abbia capito.

Il problema è che capisco le donne che tradiscono per i più svariati motivi, fatico a comprendere chi lo fa con un cessetto che si finge amico. Da parte mia non c'è invidia né rabbia, solo un po' di incredulità e di amarezza.

Il tizio poi... beh... scopati chi ti pare, metti trecento tacche sul calcio della tua pistola, ma il "rimorchio con inganno" no. Anche i farabutti hanno (avevano?) un codice d'onore.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Febbraio 2013)

Sicuramente questo tizio si è studiato la strategia vincente da un manuale, dei quali esistono alcuni, oppure ha imparato come fare da un corso e pagato a peso d'oro. Sicuramente non pensa col cazzo. Come la spiegi, è una cosa da script, visto e rivisto in N varianti e ognuna ha in comune di non possedere alcuna spontaneità.

Indovinare il momento triste di una donna (della fascia media del tuo amichetto) è facile: ogni giorno è un giorno "No", e quindi bisogna solo approdare e scegliere il frasario adatto per l'età e circostanza.

Una volta entrato nel vivo, decade anche lo script ed esce la persona reale: pensatore di cazzo. Fin quando può, se la tromba e poi non ha più alcun interesse, perché gli viene a mancare il "ragionamento".

Tutto sommato, questa storia mi diverte, ma solo dal punto di vista dell'osservatore. Manca il personaggio consolatore anch'esso gran studioso di cazzo, che accoglie le ragazze abbandonate dal primo. E questo saresti tu, no? O per quale motivo ci fai studiare la materia? :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> *Sicuramente questo tizio si è studiato la strategia vincente da un manuale, dei quali esistono alcuni, oppure ha imparato come fare da un corso e pagato a peso d'oro*. Sicuramente non pensa col cazzo. Come la spiegi, è una cosa da script, visto e rivisto in N varianti e ognuna ha in comune di non possedere alcuna spontaneità.
> 
> Indovinare il momento triste di una donna (della fascia media del tuo amichetto) è facile: ogni giorno è un giorno "No", e quindi bisogna solo approdare e scegliere il frasario adatto per l'età e circostanza.
> 
> ...


Si, certo. Magari è andato al corrispettivo Cepu. Ceppa, magari. No dai. Su. Fai il bravo.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Febbraio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Come sei affettuoso coi nuovi venuti, lui.
> Ciao essenove io sono L7 che questo signore qui puntualmente storpia in  La 7 ma non ci fare caso, pare burbero ma in fondo è una pasta d'uomo :up:


Che bello  tuo avatar!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, certo. Magari è andato al corrispettivo Cepu. Ceppa, magari. No dai. Su. Fai il bravo.


ceppa :rotfl:


----------



## Essenove (22 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Manca il personaggio consolatore anch'esso gran studioso di cazzo, che accoglie le ragazze abbandonate dal primo. E questo saresti tu, no? O per quale motivo ci fai studiare la materia? :rotfl:



Studiare arricchisce sempre. E comunque no, non recito il ruolo del secondo amico scopatore. Non mi darebbe gusto.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2013)

Di tutta sta storia mi rattrista solo la figura che ci fanno le donne..........
se non sai distingere un coglione puoi solo fare un mea culpa.....


----------



## Hellseven (22 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Che bello  tuo avatar!!


Grazie luna.
Questo è per te, guarda che colori


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Studiare arricchisce sempre. E comunque no, non recito il ruolo del secondo amico scopatore. Non mi darebbe gusto.


Allora continua a osservare ... il personaggio si farà vivo entro breve e la sua presenza si intuisce dal momento che vengono a mancare alcune voci nel coro


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Grazie luna.
> Questo è per te, guarda che colori
> 
> View attachment 6633



ho la fobia dei ragni


:scared:


----------



## Hellseven (22 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ho la fobia dei ragni
> 
> 
> :scared:


Fidati di me, coraggio: insieme possiamo farcela :up:


----------



## Lui (22 Febbraio 2013)

ma sono velenosi oppure è tutta apparenza? in un certo senso riflettono l'uomo del racconto fantastico in vendita all'S9. Si fanno belli per attirare le sciocche e pungerle. Ed il bello è che le sciocche ci cascano pure, *ma non le farfalle.*


----------



## lunaiena (22 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Lavoro in un'azienda multinazionale al di là dei confini italici.
> Come potete immaginare l'universo umano è molto variegato in questo mix di razze e culture. Vi parlerò delle avventure (e delle conseguenti riflessioni che queste hanno scaturito in me) di un mio collega inglese.
> 
> Lui: 33 anni, biondino, non certo alto né bello, con la faccia un po' alla "topino di Ratatouille", si veste sempre bene, per quelli che sono i canoni inglesi. Oddio, più che vestirsi bene direi che spende molti soldi nel vestirsi e non lo nasconde. Ai miei occhi non ha molto fascino, ma evidentemente riesce ad esercitarne molto nell'universo femminile. Non so se definirlo un professionista o un killer. O forse entrambi.
> ...


non so 
porto una citazione 
molto interessante non ricordo però l'autore:
se sei fagiana la volpe ti magna .
Non analizzerei lui ma le prede 
lui è dopotutto molto elementare da capire ...
questa tipologia di uomo è molto facile da prendere 
per i fondelli...
ed ad un rifiuto dopo aver accuratamente lavorato 
la vittima ci rimangono così male da non farsene una ragione


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Fidati di me, coraggio: insieme possiamo farcela :up:
> 
> View attachment 6634



no guarda é una vera fobia
un giorno stavo allattando il mio piccolo in giardino. Mi si é appoggiato un ragnetto millezampe piccolino sulla spalla. Mi vergogno ma ho lasciato mio figlio che fortunatamente é caduto, ero seduta su uno sgabello, su una morbida coperta....
qnuesto ti da la misura di quanto sia intollerante


----------



## Hellseven (22 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma sono velenosi oppure è tutta apparenza? in un certo senso riflettono l'uomo del racconto fantastico in vendita all'S9. Si fanno belli per attirare le sciocche e pungerle. Ed il bello è che le sciocche ci cascano pure, *ma non le farfalle.*


Casca  a fagiolo: Amore alla prima "puntura" ...:rotfl::up: 

[video=youtube;AGlG4sgbDSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGlG4sgbDSg[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (22 Febbraio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Grazie luna.
> Questo è per te, guarda che colori
> 
> View attachment 6633


bellissimo
che occhietti sembra uno Yorkshire ...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non so
> porto una citazione
> molto interessante non ricordo però l'autore:
> se sei fagiana la volpe ti magna .
> ...



quoto non posso approvarti


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Lavoro in un'azienda multinazionale al di là dei confini italici.
> Come potete immaginare l'universo umano è molto variegato in questo mix di razze e culture. Vi parlerò delle avventure (e delle conseguenti riflessioni che queste hanno scaturito in me) di un mio collega inglese.
> 
> Lui: 33 anni, biondino, non certo alto né bello, con la faccia un po' alla "topino di Ratatouille", si veste sempre bene, per quelli che sono i canoni inglesi. Oddio, più che vestirsi bene direi che spende molti soldi nel vestirsi e non lo nasconde. Ai miei occhi non ha molto fascino, ma evidentemente riesce ad esercitarne molto nell'universo femminile. Non so se definirlo un professionista o un killer. O forse entrambi.
> ...



Stavo quasi piangendo talmente mi sono commosso.
Sei un nuovo acquisto formidabile, pieno di contenuti, forbito e sequenziale nella forma espressa. 

Ok dopo essermi letto tutto e non avendo capito dove vuoi andare a parare, mi sto muto. Appena capisco cosa cerchi cosa vuoi etc etc, magari prenderò spunto per collaborare. 


lui, ma sempre a scassare la minchia stai!! dico mai che cerchi di collaborare ed arrivare ad un punto vero? Mai! porca paletta va!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Di tutta sta storia mi rattrista solo la figura che ci fanno le donne..........
> se non sai distingere un coglione puoi solo fare un mea culpa.....



Mi ero astenuto nello scrivere ciò. Ma visto che, quello letto come apertura 3D è una grossa minchiata, tranquilla farfy che le donne non ci fanno una brutta figura.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi ero astenuto nello scrivere ciò. Ma visto che, quello letto come apertura 3D è una grossa minchiata, tranquilla farfy che le donne non ci fanno una brutta figura.


Invece si. E purtroppo é la realtá. Se non fosse così uomini com questo andrebbero sempre in bianco. Se non sappiamo uscire da momenti difficili da sole e dobbiamo appoggiarci a uomini così per guadagnare l'autostima abbiamo un bel problema.


----------



## Lui (22 Febbraio 2013)

ma che cazzo dici Ultimo, è da mezz'ora che faccio pubblicità. 

comunque oggi mi avete proprio scassato, me ne vado.  pensa tu a tutto, chiudi bene e non dimenticare di spegnere il gas, al bar intendo. ah, a proposito, ti cercava una gnocca, ma tu eri al WC, con quel giornale di donnine nude, come al solito.



ciao ciao.



al club, sono passato, nessuna novità.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Non sono suo amico. Penso lo abbia capito.
> 
> Il problema è che capisco le donne che tradiscono per i più svariati motivi, fatico a comprendere chi lo fa con un cessetto che si finge amico. Da parte mia non c'è invidia né rabbia, solo un po' di incredulità e di amarezza.
> 
> Il tizio poi... beh... scopati chi ti pare, metti trecento tacche sul calcio della tua pistola, ma il "rimorchio con inganno" no. Anche i farabutti hanno (avevano?) un codice d'onore.


I farabutti in quanto tali non hanno un codice d'onore  posso arrivare a comprendere la tua incredulità ( visto che l'esemplare non è un adone) ma perché amarezza ??? A te che ne viene o meglio che ci rimetti?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Invece si. E purtroppo é la realtá. Se non fosse così uomini com questo andrebbero sempre in bianco. Se non sappiamo uscire da momenti difficili da sole e dobbiamo appoggiarci a uomini così per guadagnare l'autostima abbiamo un bel problema.



Uomini così so bene che acchiappano, solo che per acchiappare in questa maniera ci vogliono mesi Se non anni, e ci vogliono tutte quelle dinamiche che si chiama tempo a disposizione che è molto difficile da trovare nella realtà.

E comunque non parlavo della fragilità della donna che sta male in coppia, ma proprio del racconto e delle dinamiche che ti ho scritto.


----------



## Pleasure (22 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Lavoro in un'azienda multinazionale al di là dei confini italici.
> Come potete immaginare l'universo umano è molto variegato in questo mix di razze e culture. Vi parlerò delle avventure (e delle conseguenti riflessioni che queste hanno scaturito in me) di un mio collega inglese.
> 
> Lui: 33 anni, biondino, non certo alto né bello, con la faccia un po' alla "topino di Ratatouille", si veste sempre bene, per quelli che sono i canoni inglesi. Oddio, più che vestirsi bene direi che spende molti soldi nel vestirsi e non lo nasconde. Ai miei occhi non ha molto fascino, ma evidentemente riesce ad esercitarne molto nell'universo femminile. Non so se definirlo un professionista o un killer. O forse entrambi.
> ...



Uomo Narcisista e complimenti se fa tante stragi di cuori,
c'è poco da studiare in un uomo così..
la sua tattica funziona...mica scemo.

Per quanto riguarda le donne...
credo che, se non sei una traditrice in generale, le cause sono proprio le debolezze, i problemi 
con il compagno/marito e se sei single...anche la solitudine ti porta a cascare in situazioni del genere ingenuamente.
Poi si piange ma è tardi...:incazzato:


----------



## Essenove (22 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stavo quasi piangendo talmente mi sono commosso.
> Sei un nuovo acquisto formidabile, pieno di contenuti, forbito e sequenziale nella forma espressa.
> 
> Ok dopo essermi letto tutto e non avendo capito dove vuoi andare a parare, mi sto muto. Appena capisco cosa cerchi cosa vuoi etc etc, magari prenderò spunto per collaborare.
> ...



Non c'è un punto specifico dove voglio andare a parare. Penso possa essere fonte di diverse discussioni/riflessioni. Ho spesso l'arroganza di pensare di non sorprendermi più di molti comportamenti umani. Mi sbaglio. Ad esempio in questo caso sono rimasto sorpreso.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Non c'è un punto specifico dove voglio andare a parare. Penso possa essere fonte di diverse discussioni/riflessioni. Ho spesso l'arroganza di pensare di non sorprendermi più di molti comportamenti umani. Mi sbaglio. Ad esempio in questo caso sono rimasto sorpreso.


Tu sei stato tradito?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Non c'è un punto specifico dove voglio andare a parare. Penso possa essere fonte di diverse discussioni/riflessioni. Ho spesso l'arroganza di pensare di non sorprendermi più di molti comportamenti umani. Mi sbaglio. Ad esempio in questo caso sono rimasto sorpreso.



Come mai sorpreso?


----------



## Essenove (22 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> I farabutti in quanto tali non hanno un codice d'onore  posso arrivare a comprendere la tua incredulità ( visto che l'esemplare non è un adone) ma perché amarezza ??? A te che ne viene o meglio che ci rimetti?


Non penso si rimanga amareggiati solo in caso ci si rimetta qualcosa. Mi amareggia vedere queste darla via per meno di un tozzo di pane. Direi che solo un'idiota potrebbe farlo, ma se il numero cresce non possono essere tutte idiote. Vogliono avere l'illusione di essere ascoltate e sentirsi speciali. Per questo sono disposte a farsi il benefattore.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Uomo Narcisista e complimenti se fa tante stragi di cuori,
> c'è poco da studiare in un uomo così..
> la sua tattica funziona...mica scemo.
> 
> ...


Direi che hai centrato in pieno la dinamica uomo-donna in questo tipo di casistiche


----------



## Essenove (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu sei stato tradito?


Non che io sappia.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Uomo Narcisista e complimenti se fa tante stragi di cuori,
> c'è poco da studiare in un uomo così..
> la sua tattica funziona...mica scemo.
> 
> ...



tanto di cappello a quest'uomo...direi moltooooo in gamba...ma toglimi una curiosita'...le tue colleghe sono fagiane o torde??


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Non che io sappia.



Ok. Allora non capisci l'amarezza di cui parlavi prima, a meno che tu non abbia il problema opposto rispetto al tizio di cui parli.


----------



## Hellseven (22 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> no guarda é una vera fobia
> un giorno stavo allattando il mio piccolo in giardino. Mi si é appoggiato un ragnetto millezampe piccolino sulla spalla. Mi vergogno ma ho lasciato mio figlio che fortunatamente é caduto, ero seduta su uno sgabello, su una morbida coperta....
> qnuesto ti da la misura di quanto sia intollerante


Tolgo, per rispetto nei tuoi riguardi.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Uomo Narcisista e complimenti se fa tante stragi di cuori,
> c'è poco da studiare in un uomo così..
> la sua tattica funziona...mica scemo.
> 
> ...



Tipo te?


----------



## Essenove (22 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come mai sorpreso?


Perché ho capito che anche donne che reputo intelligenti e con una bella famiglia (per la conoscenza superficiale che ho di loro) hanno abboccato con una linearità disarmante. Da fuori tutto sembra così ovvio, ma poi il finale è (spesso) lo stesso. 

Di fronte ad un approccio finto e viscido mi aspetto un "vai a cagare" da parte di una persona intelligente. Se proprio devono mettere le corna, me le aspetterei con qualcun altro. Ma si vede che la sequenza "ti ascolto"-"sei speciale"-"ti amo" è imbattibile.


----------



## Pleasure (22 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tanto di cappello a quest'uomo...direi moltooooo in gamba...ma toglimi una curiosita'...le tue colleghe sono fagiane o torde??



...le mie colleghe?!? who?!?


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Non penso si rimanga amareggiati solo in caso ci si rimetta qualcosa. Mi amareggia vedere queste darla via per meno di un tozzo di pane. Direi che solo un'idiota potrebbe farlo, ma se il numero cresce non possono essere tutte idiote. Vogliono avere l'illusione di essere ascoltate e sentirsi speciali. Per questo sono disposte a farsi il benefattore.


Hai citato tu l'amarezza pensavo fossi stato tradito dalla tua lei con lo "scialbo" .                                                                I meccanismi che scattano in questi casi sono narcisista patologico (lui) e ferite narcisistiche ( loro) troppo complicato da liquidare in due righe


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Tolgo, per rispetto nei tuoi riguardi.


Ma no figurati....ci sono persone che amano i ragni.
massima libertá


----------



## Essenove (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ok. Allora non capisci l'amarezza di cui parlavi prima, a meno che tu non abbia il problema opposto rispetto al tizio di cui parli.


Probabilmente non la comprendo. Ma posso provarci. Mi interessano le dinamiche umane, pur non essendo un virtuoso. E se fossi uno dei traditi in questione, non mi darei pace.


----------



## Pleasure (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tipo te?



io anni fa...


----------



## Essenove (22 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai citato tu l'amarezza pensavo fossi stato tradito dalla tua lei con lo "scialbo" . I meccanismi che scattano in questi casi sono narcisista patologico (lui) e ferite narcisistiche ( loro) troppo complicato da liquidare in due righe


Infatti credo due righe non bastano. Per questo ho aperto questa discussione.

La mia lei non lavora nella mia azienda. Forse in un'altra dove c'è un altro "scialbo". Ma non in questa.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> io anni fa...



Mica tanto.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Probabilmente non la comprendo. Ma posso provarci. Mi interessano le dinamiche umane, pur non essendo un virtuoso. E se fossi uno dei traditi in questione, non mi darei pace.



Ma c'è molto poco da capire. Le signore che vanno con sto tizio ci vanno perchè ad un certo livello vogliono andarci. Vogliono andarci loro cioè, non è che s'illudono o che. Tutte le eventuali lacrime e blablabla sono tutte minchiate, per lo più.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Perché ho capito che anche donne che reputo intelligenti e con una bella famiglia (per la conoscenza superficiale che ho di loro) hanno abboccato con una linearità disarmante. Da fuori tutto sembra così ovvio, ma poi il finale è (spesso) lo stesso.
> 
> Di fronte ad un approccio finto e viscido mi aspetto un "vai a cagare" da parte di una persona intelligente. Se proprio devono mettere le corna, me le aspetterei con qualcun altro. Ma si vede che la sequenza "ti ascolto"-"sei speciale"-"ti amo" è imbattibile.



Non mi piace quello che scrivi, assolutamente no. Ti spiego il perchè, Nel momento in cui si ha un tradimento o una trombata, ma credo si tratti soprattutto di tradimenti; la realizzazione di ciò, e/o l'errore non passa dal come arrivarci. Ma passa concettualmente da un errore chiamato "tradimento".

Ora se voggliamo fare la classifica di chi fa più schifo nel suo modo di tradire possiamo anche farlo, nessun problema.


----------



## tesla (22 Febbraio 2013)

vista la simpatia del tizio in questione credo che smascherarlo davanti alla compagna non sia una cattiva idea.
così ha qualcosa su cui farsi consolare e farsi riaccendere il sorriso


----------



## lothar57 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> ...le mie colleghe?!? who?!?


...uhhhh.sorry miss....le sue colleghe


----------



## Essenove (22 Febbraio 2013)

Nessuna lo ha mai fatto.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma c'è molto poco da capire. Le signore che vanno con sto tizio ci vanno perchè ad un certo livello vogliono andarci. Vogliono andarci loro cioè, non è che s'illudono o che. Tutte le eventuali lacrime e blablabla sono tutte minchiate, per lo più.



stasera ragioni bene Jo.....mica hanno il mitra puntato no???..solita storia..il tra tran a casa..mio marito che e'un mattone.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Perché ho capito che anche donne che reputo intelligenti e con una bella famiglia (per la conoscenza superficiale che ho di loro) hanno abboccato con una linearità disarmante. Da fuori tutto sembra così ovvio, ma poi il finale è (spesso) lo stesso.
> 
> Di fronte ad un approccio finto e viscido mi aspetto un "vai a cagare" da parte di una persona intelligente. Se proprio devono mettere le corna, me le aspetterei con qualcun altro. Ma si vede che la sequenza "ti ascolto"-"sei speciale"-"ti amo" è imbattibile.


Temo di deluderti la sequenza " ti ascolto " - " sei speciale" - " ti amo" , non dona sempre l'effetto sperato dipende da come lo si dice e dalle dinamiche che si sono instaurate, nel caso del biondino presumo narcisista p. Non provando a causa del suo disturbo vere emozioni se la può giocare alla grande e vincere  un sacco di partite. La sua mente resta sempre lucidissima e quindi sa come e cosa fare per ottenere ciò che vuole e nei  tempi e modi che ritieni più convenienti per lui


----------



## Essenove (22 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non mi piace quello che scrivi, assolutamente no. Ti spiego il perchè, Nel momento in cui si ha un tradimento o una trombata, ma credo si tratti soprattutto di tradimenti; la realizzazione di ciò, e/o l'errore non passa dal come arrivarci. Ma passa concettualmente da un errore chiamato "tradimento".
> 
> Ora se voggliamo fare la classifica di chi fa più schifo nel suo modo di tradire possiamo anche farlo, nessun problema.



Capisco il tuo punto di vista. E probabilmente ho grossolanamente toccato un tasto dolente. Mi scuso.

Ciò che mi ha spinto ad aprire la discussione è la modalità con cui avviene il tradimento, che di per se' è cosa negativa, ma che accade con una periodicità impressionante ovunque. Non capisco come si possa cadere in tentazione se esposte a dinamiche così di bassa lega.


----------



## Pleasure (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mica tanto.



 mmmm adesso non credo che mi freghi più...
e se mi lascio
ma ancora provo qualcosa,
è perchè capisco che non ne vale la pena al di fuori del sesso... 
quindi mollo la presa..


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Lavoro in un'azienda multinazionale al di là dei confini italici.
> Come potete immaginare l'universo umano è molto variegato in questo mix di razze e culture. Vi parlerò delle avventure (e delle conseguenti riflessioni che queste hanno scaturito in me) di un mio collega inglese.
> 
> Lui: 33 anni, biondino, non certo alto né bello, con la faccia un po' alla "topino di Ratatouille", si veste sempre bene, per quelli che sono i canoni inglesi. Oddio, più che vestirsi bene direi che spende molti soldi nel vestirsi e non lo nasconde. Ai miei occhi non ha molto fascino, ma evidentemente riesce ad esercitarne molto nell'universo femminile. Non so se definirlo un professionista o un killer. O forse entrambi.
> ...


sarà semplicemente uno che si rivolge ad un target al suo livello che gli da buone probabilità di riuscita


----------



## Pleasure (22 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ...uhhhh.sorry miss....le sue colleghe


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> mmmm adesso non credo che mi freghi più...
> e se mi lascio
> ma ancora provo qualcosa,
> è perchè capisco che non ne vale la pena al di fuori del sesso...
> quindi mollo la presa..


Ma se l'ultimo t'ha lasciato lui e ci stai ancora giù...


----------



## Pleasure (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se l'ultimo t'ha lasciato lui e ci stai ancora giù...



Ma noooooo che dici?!? 
si vede che non hai letto bene la mia storia...
quello era un ex (sposato) che mi mollò lui perchè la moglie scoprì di noi,
 con la quale sono stata anni ed anni fa...
l'ex invece di cui parli è recente, non è sposato ed è un'altra storia.. 
e l'ho lasciato io...

ma ti assicuro che i Marpioni..oggi li riconosco..


----------



## Eliade (22 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Lavoro in un'azienda multinazionale al di là dei confini italici.
> Come potete immaginare l'universo umano è molto variegato in questo mix di razze e culture. Vi parlerò delle avventure (e delle conseguenti riflessioni che queste hanno scaturito in me) di un mio collega inglese.
> 
> Lui: 33 anni, biondino, non certo alto né bello, con la faccia un po' alla "topino di Ratatouille", si veste sempre bene, per quelli che sono i canoni inglesi. Oddio, più che vestirsi bene direi che spende molti soldi nel vestirsi e non lo nasconde. Ai miei occhi non ha molto fascino, ma evidentemente riesce ad esercitarne molto nell'universo femminile. Non so se definirlo un professionista o un killer. O forse entrambi.
> ...


Mi dispiace ma non sono d'accordo nel definirlo un genio del corteggiamento e nemmeno al paragonarlo a Brad Pitt (un bellissimo uomo, che se non il mio preferito).
Il mettere in pratica la stessa tecnica, le stesse parole, etc, significa due cose: la pochezza interiore di quest'uomo (oltre a questo non potrebbe fare, zero fantasia), la mediocrità intellettiva delle fanciulle prese di mira (ma come si fa a credere al "mi sto innamorando" scritto poco prima del primo appuntamento).
E quelle che lui scarta, che tu definisci cicciabomba e rospi, potrebbero essere scartate perché poco idonee all'applicazione del suo modus operandi: non essendo "popolari" da sempre, stenteranno a credere all'innamoramento del belloccio dopo 4 caffè e 2 "ciao come stai?".

Che pena mi fa 'sto tizio...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Ma noooooo che dici?!?
> si vede che non hai letto bene la mia storia...
> quello era un ex (sposato) che mi mollò lui perchè la moglie scoprì di noi,
> con la quale sono stata anni ed anni fa...
> ...


Va bene.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo punto di vista. E probabilmente ho grossolanamente toccato un tasto dolente. Mi scuso.
> 
> Ciò che mi ha spinto ad aprire la discussione è la modalità con cui avviene il tradimento, che di per se' è cosa negativa, ma che accade con una periodicità impressionante ovunque. Non capisco come si possa cadere in tentazione se esposte a dinamiche così di bassa lega.


No figurati, non hai toccato nessun tasto dolente. Quindi niente scuse, e nemmeno se ci sarebbero state bisogno se nel caso, ed ipoteticamente, avessi pure toccato un tasto dolente. 

Quello che sono le dinamiche che hai scritto, sono quelle dinamiche che di solito avvengono negli uffici, oppure in tutti quei posti dove la collaborazione tra i due sessi è vicina e costante, nulla di nuovo quindi. A parte la personalità del tipetto in questione. Solo che ripeto una cosa scritta a priori e qualche pagina fa, quelle dinamiche hanno bisogno ti tempo ed organizzazione, quindi il tutto mi risulta strano. A meno che dove non lavori tu, le donne non sono tutte zoccole represse.


----------



## fruitbasket (22 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Lavoro in un'azienda multinazionale al di là dei confini italici.
> Come potete immaginare l'universo umano è molto variegato in questo mix di razze e culture. Vi parlerò delle avventure (e delle conseguenti riflessioni che queste hanno scaturito in me) di un mio collega inglese.
> 
> Lui: 33 anni, biondino, non certo alto né bello, con la faccia un po' alla "topino di Ratatouille", si veste sempre bene, per quelli che sono i canoni inglesi. Oddio, più che vestirsi bene direi che spende molti soldi nel vestirsi e non lo nasconde. Ai miei occhi non ha molto fascino, ma evidentemente riesce ad esercitarne molto nell'universo femminile. Non so se definirlo un professionista o un killer. O forse entrambi.
> ...



Ne avevo parlato in un altro post: diciamo che ha tutti i crismi del "filantropo".

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/18664-oggi-ti-tradisco-con


----------



## Eretteo (22 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> A una ho detto "ma quando hai bisogno di sostegno, apri sempre le gambe?". A stento mi parla ancora.



Ma no,ha apprezzato di sicuro;le donne si ricordano sempre degli uomini col senso dello humor.


----------



## Eliade (22 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> A una ho detto "ma quando hai bisogno di sostegno, apri sempre le gambe?". A stento mi parla ancora.


Me la sono persa!!! 
Grandeeeeee!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (22 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Perché ho capito che anche donne che reputo intelligenti e con una bella famiglia (per la conoscenza superficiale che ho di loro) hanno abboccato con una linearità disarmante. Da fuori tutto sembra così ovvio, ma poi il finale è (spesso) lo stesso.
> 
> Di fronte ad un approccio finto e viscido mi aspetto un "vai a cagare" da parte di una persona intelligente. Se proprio devono mettere le corna, me le aspetterei con qualcun altro. Ma si vede che la sequenza "ti ascolto"-"sei speciale"-"ti amo" è imbattibile.


Ma va la',il tizio non fa altro che sollevare il biliardo da un angolo e dare degli scossoni,tanto non ci perde niente ed ha tutto da guadagnare.
E prima o poi le palle vanno in buca,basta insistere un pochino,questione di pura gravita'.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non so
> porto una citazione
> molto interessante non ricordo però l'autore:
> se sei fagiana la volpe ti magna .
> ...


Ma quale rifiuto....ma quale rifiuto...
Problemi zero no?
Rifiuti tu...
paffete parto con un altro giro no?
Altra fagiana no?

E una volta un tipo simile mi disse al bar
sai conte se tu fossi come me non saresti così sfigato
tu le stressi le donne anzichè corteggiarle

bisogna saper raccontargliela

credi a me conte, se tu avessi mentito maggiormente avresti ciulato di più?

Gli risposi...mentire ancora di più?
Lui fa...di più....

E mi fa sta a vedere...
E inizia a raccontare una storia su di me...ad una tizia

tempo quindici giorni sta tizia viene in cerca di me

GLi aveva raccontato che io ero ricchissimo per i diritti d'autore che avevo con i dischi incisi con la deutsche gramophon a Mosca....


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Non penso si rimanga amareggiati solo in caso ci si rimetta qualcosa. Mi amareggia vedere queste darla via per meno di un tozzo di pane. Direi che solo un'idiota potrebbe farlo, ma se il numero cresce non possono essere tutte idiote. Vogliono avere l'illusione di essere ascoltate e sentirsi speciali. Per questo sono disposte a farsi il benefattore.


Non è che per caso
sei invidioso 
del suo succeso 
con le donne?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Non penso si rimanga amareggiati solo in caso ci si rimetta qualcosa. Mi amareggia vedere queste darla via per meno di un tozzo di pane. Direi che solo un'idiota potrebbe farlo, ma se il numero cresce non possono essere tutte idiote. Vogliono avere l'illusione di essere ascoltate e sentirsi speciali. Per questo sono disposte a farsi il benefattore.


Non amareggia solo te se ti puó consolare.
E pensa alla tristezza di quest'uomoche non é in grado di conquistare una donna per quello che è ma deve fingere pur di riuscire a rimediare una scopata


----------



## oceansize (22 Febbraio 2013)

Se dovessi cadere tra le braccia di uno così, prendetemi a schiaffi, o sparatemi


----------



## tesla (22 Febbraio 2013)

concordo, dei essere un predatore di minus habens :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma no,ha apprezzato di sicuro;le donne si ricordano sempre degli uomini col senso dello humor.


Purtroppo troppi uomini sopravalutano il proprio senso dell'umorismo.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è che per caso
> sei invidioso
> del suo succeso
> con le donne?


Successo?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non amareggia solo te se ti puó consolare.
> E pensa alla tristezza di quest'uomoche non é in grado di conquistare una donna per quello che è ma deve fingere pur di riuscire a rimediare una scopata


Hai espresso il mio pensiero.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Successo?


No, succeso.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Successo?


Ecco abbiamo avuto lo stesso pensiero
dove sará il successo?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco abbiamo avuto lo stesso pensiero
> dove sará il successo?


Bè, di solito si dice che se uno ottiene quello che vuole ha successo.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, di solito si dice che se uno ottiene quello che vuole ha successo.


Si vero. Dipende cos'é il successo per te. Per me uno così é uno sfigato però.
anche se diventi amministratore delegato dandola via puoi dire di aver avuto succeso per me resti una sfigata


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2013)

_*Le approccia nello stile "amico-confidente", con la scusa del "ti vedo triste, vuoi parlare?". All'occorrenza il termine triste può essere sostituito da strana, giù o preoccupata. Apparentemente è un maestro nel fiutare le giornate negative delle donne, le quali non sembrano aspettare altro che trovare un uomo che le voglia ascoltare. Le mosse seguenti sono sempre le stesse:
- Lui inizia a bersagliare la fanciulla di messaggi del tipo "sei una persona preziosa", "non devi mai perdere il sorriso", "quando sorridi illumini gli uffici" ecc...
- Lui continua ad invitare la fanciulla a fare pause caffé per parlare della tristezza di lei e per mostrarsi interessato a lei
*_


a quanto pare sceglie tutte donne fragili; questa tecnica con una donna mediamente sicura non funziona


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si vero. Dipende cos'é il successo per te. Per me uno così é uno sfigato però.
> anche se diventi amministratore delegato dandola via puoi dire di aver avuto succeso per me resti una sfigata


Infatti è tutto relativo, e probabilmente il tizio è contento così.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> no guarda é una vera fobia
> un giorno stavo allattando il mio piccolo in giardino. Mi si é appoggiato un ragnetto millezampe piccolino sulla spalla. Mi vergogno ma ho lasciato mio figlio che fortunatamente é caduto, ero seduta su uno sgabello, su una morbida coperta....
> qnuesto ti da la misura di quanto sia intollerante


prossima befana metto un ragno nel logo di tradinet


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> _*Le approccia nello stile "amico-confidente", con la scusa del "ti vedo triste, vuoi parlare?". All'occorrenza il termine triste può essere sostituito da strana, giù o preoccupata. Apparentemente è un maestro nel fiutare le giornate negative delle donne, le quali non sembrano aspettare altro che trovare un uomo che le voglia ascoltare. Le mosse seguenti sono sempre le stesse:
> - Lui inizia a bersagliare la fanciulla di messaggi del tipo "sei una persona preziosa", "non devi mai perdere il sorriso", "quando sorridi illumini gli uffici" ecc...
> - Lui continua ad invitare la fanciulla a fare pause caffé per parlare della tristezza di lei e per mostrarsi interessato a lei
> *_
> ...


Con te bisogna usare questa:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Con te bisogna usare questa:


la tigre? :rotfl:


----------



## tenebroso67 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> ........ Tutte le sue prede, anche se avvertite, data l'ormai consolidata reputazione del nostro eroe, cadono nella trappola pensando "no, lui non è così" e poi piangono lacrime di coccodrillo pentendosi. *Quasi tutte le fanciulle sono sposate o fidanzate.*
> Personalmente trovo incredibile come una donna, magari anche bella e di successo non veda l'ora di trovare uno che l'ascolti e si finga amico. *Sono disposte spesso a scoparselo*. Natura umana, debolezze.


Devono davvero essere disperate se arrivano a scoparsi uno cosi'.......
e quasi tutte sentimentalmente impegnate.....che schifo...tutte con lo stesso uomo... bleah !!!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti è tutto relativo, e probabilmente il tizio è contento così.



Non ho alcun dubbio. Infatti davo il mio punto di vista. 


Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> prossima befana metto un ragno nel logo di tradinet



:scared:
É un modo carino per volerti sbarazzare di me?


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Con te bisogna usare questa:


è già meglio.che provino a fermare la mia corsa quotidiana con la storia degli occhi tristi


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è già meglio.che provino a fermare la mia corsa quotidiana con la storia degli occhi tristi


Infatti dovrebbero usare lo spray al peperoncino, vedi poi come ti fermi.


----------



## tenebroso67 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Non penso si rimanga amareggiati solo in caso ci si rimetta qualcosa. Mi amareggia vedere queste darla via per meno di un tozzo di pane. Direi che solo un'idiota potrebbe farlo, ma se il numero cresce non possono essere tutte idiote. Vogliono avere l'illusione di essere ascoltate e sentirsi speciali. Per questo sono disposte a farsi il *benefattore*.


Eh siii.....e' proprio un benefattore.......benedetto sia costui che consola e rallegra fragili fanciulle...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho alcun dubbio. Infatti davo il mio punto di vista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è un modo per insegnarti un po' di tolleranza. anch'io non sono proprio amante di ragni, ma posso sopportarli in camera, anche quelli grossi, pelosi. poi non mi fa quasi nessun effetto vederli nei film, ma il ragno (*Shelob*) nel film "Il Signore degli Anelli" è parecchio al limite. e pensa te che la "paura" mi è venuta proprio venuto in campagna, mentre giocavo con i ragni. qualcosa è scattato lì, nessun trauma, nessuna fantasia. probabilmente mi hanno segnalato che avevano abbastanza di me


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> _*Le approccia nello stile "amico-confidente", con la scusa del "ti vedo triste, vuoi parlare?". All'occorrenza il termine triste può essere sostituito da strana, giù o preoccupata. Apparentemente è un maestro nel fiutare le giornate negative delle donne, le quali non sembrano aspettare altro che trovare un uomo che le voglia ascoltare. Le mosse seguenti sono sempre le stesse:
> - Lui inizia a bersagliare la fanciulla di messaggi del tipo "sei una persona preziosa", "non devi mai perdere il sorriso", "quando sorridi illumini gli uffici" ecc...
> - Lui continua ad invitare la fanciulla a fare pause caffé per parlare della tristezza di lei e per mostrarsi interessato a lei
> *_
> ...


Esatto


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Esatto


Non sarei così sicuro. Funziona bene con chiunque abbia un minimo di malcontento. Per le donne la tristezza, solitudine, rifiuto, bellezza, per i maschi lavoro, carriera, impegni, debiti. Nessuno di noi è veramente esentato dalla sfiga.

Ma il trucco sta nella scoperta come indirizzare una domanda generica in modo che suscita attenzione e alla fine, interesse. E di queste domande prefatte e percorsi di pensiero ci sono libri su libri, e corsi soprattutto per maschi, per scoparsi l'universo.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Di tutta sta storia mi rattrista solo la figura che ci fanno le donne..........
> se non sai distingere un coglione puoi solo fare un mea culpa.....


Non vedo brutte figure 
raccontassi di tutti i tordi  o fagiani con cui ho avuto 
a che fare...
mi sembra che la figura peggiore la faccia Remy


----------



## lunaiena (22 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non sarei così sicuro. F*unziona bene con chiunque abbia un minimo di malcontento*. Per le donne la tristezza, solitudine, rifiuto, bellezza, per i maschi lavoro, carriera, impegni, debiti. Nessuno di noi è veramente esentato dalla sfiga.
> 
> Ma il trucco sta nella scoperta come indirizzare una domanda generica in modo che suscita attenzione e alla fine, interesse. E di queste domande prefatte e percorsi di pensiero ci sono libri su libri, e corsi soprattutto per maschi, per scoparsi l'universo.


sono d'accordo ...
infatti ho sempre diffidato di chi ti offre una spalla su 
cui piangere...
a meno che non fosse una persona conosciuta da molto tempo...


----------



## Zod (22 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si vero. Dipende cos'é il successo per te. Per me uno così é uno sfigato però.
> anche se diventi amministratore delegato dandola via puoi dire di aver avuto succeso per me resti una sfigata


Il successo è vincere rispettando le regole. Non è questo il caso, visto che viene usato l'inganno. È un pò come vincere in borsa con l'insider trading, oppure gestire una azienda che si espande grazie solo all'evasione fiscale, alla corruzione, alla totale mancanza di responsabilitá sociale e ambientale. 

Questo è rubare caramelle ai bambini, vincere facile. Spero che le sprovvedute abbiano almeno imparato la lezione. La tecnica comunque è nota, e riesce meglio con le donne impegnate che con quelle libere sentimentalmente. Una sorta di scopata di protesta aizzata dal populismo dei sentimenti. Convivere è dura ...

S*B


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Il successo è vincere rispettando le regole. Non è questo il caso, visto che viene usato l'inganno. È un pò come vincere in borsa con l'insider trading, oppure gestire una azienda che si espande grazie solo all'evasione fiscale, alla corruzione, alla totale mancanza di responsabilitá sociale e ambientale.
> 
> Questo è rubare caramelle ai bambini, vincere facile. Spero che le sprovvedute abbiano almeno imparato la lezione. La tecnica comunque è nota, e riesce meglio con le donne impegnate che con quelle libere sentimentalmente. Una sorta di scopata di protesta aizzata dal populismo dei sentimenti. Convivere è dura ...
> 
> S*B


Quoto...


----------



## Zod (22 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Invece si. E purtroppo é la realtá. Se non fosse così uomini com questo andrebbero sempre in bianco. Se non sappiamo uscire da momenti difficili da sole e dobbiamo appoggiarci a uomini così per guadagnare l'autostima abbiamo un bel problema.


Non proprio. Questi uomini fanno leva su un bisogno. È come offrire cibo in cambio di sesso a chi sta morendo di fame. Bello schifo... Ma lo fanno anche le donne, anche se in modo diverso, facendo "leva" sul pisello, per ottenere vantaggi.

S*B


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Non proprio. Questi uomini fanno leva su un bisogno. È come offrire cibo in cambio di sesso a chi sta morendo di fame. Bello schifo... Ma lo fanno anche le donne, anche se in modo diverso, facendo "leva" sul pisello, per ottenere vantaggi.
> 
> S*B


Sul fatto che lo facciano anche le donne sono perfettamente d'accordp. Ne ho svariati esempi dove lavoro. Tristi anche loro proprio come quest'omino


----------



## lunaiena (22 Febbraio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Il successo è vincere rispettando le regole. Non è questo il caso, visto che viene usato l'inganno. È un pò come vincere in borsa con l'insider trading, oppure gestire una azienda che si espande grazie solo all'evasione fiscale, alla corruzione, alla totale mancanza di responsabilitá sociale e ambientale.
> 
> Questo è rubare caramelle ai bambini, vincere facile. Spero che le sprovvedute abbiano almeno imparato la lezione. La tecnica comunque è nota, e riesce meglio con le donne impegnate che con quelle libere sentimentalmente. Una sorta di scopata di protesta aizzata dal populismo dei sentimenti. Convivere è dura ...
> 
> S*B


dipende comunque sempre dalle regole...


----------



## free (22 Febbraio 2013)

vabbè, ma 'sto tizio avrà pur qualcosa che attira/può attirare
intendo dire: può lusingare, fingersi innamoratissimo e tutto quanto, ma uno se non piace non piace
credo che ciascuno di noi abbia sperimentato il corteggiatore appassionato, ma alla fine mica si cede per forza
anzi, si pensa: speriamo che la smetta e trovi un altro oggetto del suo amore!
poi può anche essere che queste donne non aspirino ad avere ciò che veramente piace loro, forse perchè sono già impegnate e tali desiderano rimanere, ma allora chi "usa" chi?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Successo?


Embè
sembra l'incarnazione di quanto scrive Soren nel diario del seduttore
Il giochino sta solo nel farle capitolare
non nell'amore

e se molte ci cascano

o lui è bravo
o il mondo è pieno di fagiane sceme

a te la scelta

aut aut

ma se questo è il prezzo da pagare per fare lo sciupafemmine
per me è troppo faticoso eh?

Sai Brunetta ti confido una cosa
da quando mi hanno accusato di essere doppio e di avere maschere
me le sono tolte tutte

e cosa mi accusano adesso?

Di essere scontroso
burbero
seccato
di guardare brutto

di essere pesante e serioso

MA IO SONO COSI'


Pensavo che il tenerone
il comprensivo
il buono 

insomma ero mosso solo a compassione

Una compassione che non ho più

Ora gira così pupa

o mi mostri che sei capace di starmi dietro
o faccio di tutto

ma proprio di tutto

per farti sentire una povera scema 
insicura....

perchè non ho proprio 
più palle

nè tempo
da sprecare con le femmine

ho le mie cose da fare
io.

Anzi devo chiedere una cosa a Quibbel...ora mi occupo di quella...


Insomma ora ho poche donne
sedici apostole
di cui una mi ha tradito.

Volevo la luna 
e ce l'ho.

Cosa mi manca?

Vorrei tanto una donna lothariana
ma non si trova...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, di solito si dice che se uno ottiene quello che vuole ha successo.


appunto.
Abbiamo avuto lo stesso pensiero
che cosa mai significherà?

Ah si che siamo

intelligenti.


----------



## JON (22 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, ma 'sto tizio avrà pur qualcosa che attira/può attirare
> intendo dire: può lusingare, fingersi innamoratissimo e tutto quanto, ma uno se non piace non piace
> credo che ciascuno di noi abbia sperimentato il corteggiatore appassionato, ma alla fine mica si cede per forza
> anzi, si pensa: speriamo che la smetta e trovi un altro oggetto del suo amore!
> poi può anche essere che queste donne non aspirino ad avere ciò che veramente piace loro, forse perchè sono già impegnate e tali desiderano rimanere, ma allora chi "usa" chi?


Infatti. Io credo che lui non sottragga o approfitti delle sue "vittime". Che non sono vittime alla fine, ma di sicuro donne in cerca.

Evidentemente il modo di presentarsi del biondo lascia spazio e importanza alle donne che incontra, le quali magari credono di condurre i giochi e prendersi la loro soddisfazione.

In questo caso concordo con Minerva, probabilmente le vittime sono accomunate dallo stesso tipo di carattere. Fragile?


----------



## lunaiena (22 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, ma 'sto tizio avrà pur qualcosa che attira/può attirare
> intendo dire: può lusingare, fingersi innamoratissimo e tutto quanto, ma uno se non piace non piace
> credo che ciascuno di noi abbia sperimentato il corteggiatore appassionato, ma alla fine mica si cede per forza
> anzi, si pensa: speriamo che la smetta e trovi un altro oggetto del suo amore!
> poi può anche essere che queste donne non aspirino ad avere ciò che veramente piace loro, forse perchè sono già impegnate e tali desiderano rimanere, ma allora chi "usa" chi?



Avrà i pantaloni attillati


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> _*Le approccia nello stile "amico-confidente", con la scusa del "ti vedo triste, vuoi parlare?". All'occorrenza il termine triste può essere sostituito da strana, giù o preoccupata. Apparentemente è un maestro nel fiutare le giornate negative delle donne, le quali non sembrano aspettare altro che trovare un uomo che le voglia ascoltare. Le mosse seguenti sono sempre le stesse:
> - Lui inizia a bersagliare la fanciulla di messaggi del tipo "sei una persona preziosa", "non devi mai perdere il sorriso", "quando sorridi illumini gli uffici" ecc...
> - Lui continua ad invitare la fanciulla a fare pause caffé per parlare della tristezza di lei e per mostrarsi interessato a lei
> *_
> ...


Embè?
Ma guarda che uno sa dove cercarle eh?

La volpe cerca la fagiana

mica cerca la lupa eh?
O l'aquila

Scappa la volpe

difronte i suoi predatori...no?

La volpe teme
la seconda moglie no?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non vedo brutte figure
> raccontassi di tutti i tordi  o fagiani con cui ho avuto
> a che fare...
> mi sembra che la figura peggiore la faccia Remy


Poi hai deciso di alzare il tiro no?
E ti sei detta
se riesco a mettere in saccoccia
il contastro
vincerò dove tutte hanno miseramente fallito no?

Ma come hai potuto notare
fin'ora non ci sono cascato

ti do una dritta
devi impietosirmi
muovermi a compassione

e allora ci casco no?


----------



## free (22 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Infatti. Io credo che lui non sottragga o approfitti delle sue "vittime". Che non sono vittime alla fine, ma di sicuro donne in cerca.
> 
> Evidentemente il modo di presentarsi del biondo lascia spazio e importanza alle donne che incontra, le quali magari credono di condurre i giochi e prendersi la loro soddisfazione.
> 
> In questo caso concordo con Minerva, probabilmente le vittime sono accomunate dallo stesso tipo di carattere. *Fragile?*



può darsi
tuttavia se uno non piace, non piace, e morta lì, secondo me


----------



## JON (22 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> può darsi
> tuttavia se uno non piace, non piace, e morta lì, secondo me


Avrà il fascino dell'inglese.


----------



## free (22 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Avrà i pantaloni attillati



ecco, per esempio

davvero, qualcosa di sexy lo avrà, no?
secondo me non bastano le paroline dolci


----------



## free (22 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Avrà il fascino dell'inglese.



canta bene in inglese?:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me il discorso è complesso:

1) Abbiamo storie narrate e tipi così ne incontro ogni giorno, a sentir loro, tutte le nostre mogli sbavano dietro a loro.

2) Manca un anello che ho SEMPRE visto in certe faccende: l'accordo implicito.

Accordo implicito: dai intortami che poi te la mollo.
So benissimo che mi stai intortando in funzione che io te la molli.
Ma dato che anche a me sta bene che finisca così e poi ognun per sè, intanto mi diverto con te no?

Io che sono molto subdolo, non penso mai, che una donna sia totalmente sincera, e soprattutto che creda ciecamente a quello che le dico no?

Ma che creda SOLO a quello che le fa piacere credere no?

E che sarà mai?


----------



## lunaiena (22 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi hai deciso di alzare il tiro no?
> E ti sei detta
> se riesco a mettere in saccoccia
> il contastro
> ...



dovrei farti compassione 
o pietà ??


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> dovrei farti compassione
> o pietà ??


Ehm qualìè la differenza?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Secondo me il discorso è complesso:
> 
> 1) Abbiamo storie narrate e tipi così ne incontro ogni giorno, a sentir loro, tutte le nostre mogli sbavano dietro a loro.
> 
> ...


E c'é bisogno di tutto sto finto intortamemto per farsi una trombata?
Se mi piaci e voglio farmi la scopata di una notte appena inizi ad intortarmi ti dico chiaro che ho capito le tue intebzioni e tagliamo corto.
Ma il gioco che tu mi intorti e io faccio fibta di farmi intortare é così divertente dopo che si sono superato gli anni dell'adplescenza?
Io credo di no


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm qualìè la differenza?



enorme:

com-passione si fa in due, minimo
pietà, da soli


----------



## Simy (23 Febbraio 2013)

*R: Il professionista dell'adulterio - un caso da studiare*



farfalla ha detto:


> E c'é bisogno di tutto sto finto intortamemto per farsi una trombata?
> Se mi piaci e voglio farmi la scopata di una notte appena inizi ad intortarmi ti dico chiaro che ho capito le tue intebzioni e tagliamo corto.
> Ma il gioco che tu mi intorti e io faccio fibta di farmi intortare é così divertente dopo che si sono superato gli anni dell'adplescenza?
> Io credo di no


Idem...

Anzi è proprio una tristezza di divertente non ha proprio nulla


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E c'é bisogno di tutto sto finto intortamemto per farsi una trombata?
> Se mi piaci e voglio farmi la scopata di una notte appena inizi ad intortarmi ti dico chiaro che ho capito le tue intebzioni e tagliamo corto.
> Ma il gioco che tu mi intorti e io faccio fibta di farmi intortare é così divertente dopo che si sono superato gli anni dell'adplescenza?
> Io credo di no



no, non ce n'è bisogno, indubbiamente
ma può essere un gioco: io ti dico quello che vuoi e tu mi canti la canzone che piace a me:mrgreen:
un po' come scegliere il vestito o il trucco per la serata
per non parlare delle scarpe!:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> no, non ce n'è bisogno, indubbiamente
> ma può essere un gioco: io ti dico quello che vuoi e tu mi canti la canzone che piace a me:mrgreen:
> un po' come scegliere il vestito o il trucco per la serata
> per non parlare delle scarpe!:mrgreen:


E io adoro le donne che amano i giochini no?


----------



## Tubarao (23 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io adoro le donne che amano i giochini no?


Il giorno che entrerò in un locale, adocchierò una, le andrò vicino, e le dirò:

Ciao, io sono Tubarao, e stasera ho voglia di sesso, se ne hai anche tu siamo in due. Andiamo ?

Ecco, se quella invece di rispondermi con una cinquina in piena faccia mi risponde con:

Ok dai, finisco la birra e andiamo.

Io il giorno dopo appendo il creapopoli al chiodo


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il giorno che entrerò in un locale, adocchierò una, le andrò vicino, e le dirò:
> 
> Ciao, io sono Tubarao, e stasera ho voglia di sesso, se ne hai anche tu siamo in due. Andiamo ?
> 
> ...


Ma ehm...
Lei è al banco
scollatura vertiginosa
si piega sul banco e mi dice

che cosa ti do bell'uomo?
E io le rispondo un amaro 

ma è da come dico amaro
che lei intuisce
anzi capisce 
che cosa voglio no?

Ah tuba non fraintendere
quando loro dicono 
sii esplicito e parla chiaro

significa
se indovini la combinazione 
delle parole
te la mollo no?

Come quella volta con lo scemo del paese.
Che mi fa : come si fa?

E io carezzale i capelli.
E lui lo fa.
E si sente una che dice...ma smettila che non sono un cane.

Allora io scuoto la testa e gli dico, infilale una mano nella camicetta.
E lui lo fa...
E senti una che molla ceffoni e dice...ma smettila maniacooooooo...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2013)

Ah tuba

loro sono ricettive no?
Capiscono da uno sguardo che tu vorresti SESSO.

Ma anche loro rispondono con uno sguardo, non c'è trippa per gatti...

E che noi...
Non riusciamo a credere ai nostri occhi....

E allora non essendo sicuri....
Cerchiamo il due di picche di conferma!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (23 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ehm...
> 
> significa
> se indovini la combinazione
> ...


Uff  Ma che è RUZZLE ? D

Facciamo invece che se me lo chiedi senza tanti giri di parole, te lo do


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Uff  Ma che è RUZZLE ? D
> 
> Facciamo invece che se me lo chiedi senza tanti giri di parole, te lo do


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Lei ti dice si....
Tu lo tiri fuori 

e lei inorridita dice
ma cosa fai maniaco

io pensavo che mi davi un bacio...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (23 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Lavoro in un'azienda multinazionale al di là dei confini italici.
> Come potete immaginare l'universo umano è molto variegato in questo mix di razze e culture. Vi parlerò delle avventure (e delle conseguenti riflessioni che queste hanno scaturito in me) di un mio collega inglese.
> 
> Lui: 33 anni, biondino, non certo alto né bello, con la faccia un po' alla "topino di Ratatouille", si veste sempre bene, per quelli che sono i canoni inglesi. Oddio, più che vestirsi bene direi che spende molti soldi nel vestirsi e non lo nasconde. Ai miei occhi non ha molto fascino, ma evidentemente riesce ad esercitarne molto nell'universo femminile. Non so se definirlo un professionista o un killer. O forse entrambi.
> ...


Ciao caro, benvenuto!



.per caso parliamo di....London??

se ne vedono di ogni da queste parti....
potrei scriverci un libro tra esperienze (assurde o particolari) vissute direttamente e indirettamente....

Tieni conto che in una citta' come Londra (se ho capito bene dove la situazione e' ambientata)
le persone conoscono tanta gente ma c'e' anche tanta solitudine affettiva.
Molte persone in questo mix culturale e di razze e' fondamentalmente sola...
i veri amici probabilmente vivono nel paese d'origine e i famigliari pure.
La citta' e i suo ritmi ti mangia.
Penso che sia l'unica europea paragonabile a New York.
Tanta gente diventa egoista, pensa solo a se' stessa, se anche a lavoro ci sono ci sono i colleghi che cercano di spazzarti via, si e' comunque soli e magari il fidanzato non puo' capire fino in fondo, preso magari anche lui dalla sopravvivenza nella city.

In condizioni di solitudine affettiva (anche se hanno il fidanzato, magari ad alcune non va cosi bene e mancano i veri amici per uno sfogo), vedi come anche la copia di Ratatouille (inglese, tra l'altro!!! che gli inglesi in genere non e' che ci sappiano proprio fare!!) riesce a spopolare.....
incredibile dove porta la solitudine e la debolezza umana....

e anche se le donne sono avvertite e hanno gia' sentito con chi hanno a che fare, preferiscono non crederci piuttosto che perdersi, al momento giusto, quella pacca sulla spalla e qualcuno che dice loro: "coraggio...non essere abbacchiata...andra' tutto bene"


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, ma 'sto tizio avrà pur qualcosa che attira/può attirare
> intendo dire: può lusingare, fingersi innamoratissimo e tutto quanto, ma uno se non piace non piace
> credo che ciascuno di noi abbia sperimentato il corteggiatore appassionato, ma alla fine mica si cede per forza
> anzi, si pensa: speriamo che la smetta e trovi un altro oggetto del suo amore!
> poi può anche essere che queste donne non aspirino ad avere ciò che veramente piace loro, forse perchè sono già impegnate e tali desiderano rimanere, ma allora chi "usa" chi?


E' un dubbio che è venuto anche a me.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Secondo me* il discorso è complesso*:
> 
> 1) Abbiamo storie narrate e tipi così ne incontro ogni giorno, a sentir loro, tutte le nostre mogli sbavano dietro a loro.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eretteo (23 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Purtroppo troppi uomini sopravalutano il proprio senso dell'umorismo.


L'umorismo e' pure nelle orecchie di chi ascolta.


----------



## Eretteo (23 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a quanto pare sceglie tutte donne fragili; questa tecnica con una donna mediamente sicura non funziona


Mah,se il tizio se ne ciula una dell' ufficio e poi la molla,dopo due giorni la spettegolata femminea ha fatto due volte il giro dell'orbe terracqueo.
E lo tsunami della curiosita' gli consentira' di fare come quel pescatore che,invece di rischiare la vita per mare,aspetta sulla spiaggia grattandosi la borsa che il pesce quotidiano arrivi cavalcando l'onda piu' alta a mo' di surfista hawaiano.
Ed il pesce arriva.
Che poi sia totano o merluzzo,al pescatore poco importa.


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Mah,se il tizio se ne ciula una dell' ufficio e poi la molla,dopo due giorni la *spettegolata femminea *ha fatto due volte il giro dell'orbe terracqueo.
> E lo tsunami della curiosita' gli consentira' di fare come quel pescatore che,invece di rischiare la vita per mare,aspetta sulla spiaggia grattandosi la borsa che il pesce quotidiano arrivi cavalcando l'onda piu' alta a mo' di surfista hawaiano.
> Ed il pesce arriva.
> Che poi sia totano o merluzzo,al pescatore poco importa.


aborro


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> aborro



ecco in questo caso potrebbe essere una spiegazione: le tipe non raccontano la verità, ovvero che è un tizio insignificante e deludente, e lui ne acquista in fama
catena di sant'Antonio


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco in questo caso potrebbe essere una spiegazione: le tipe non raccontano la verità, ovvero che è un tizio insignificante e deludente, e lui ne acquista in fama
> catena di sant'Antonio


Beh fu come la diceria disperante
messa in giro ad arte no?
Il conte in realtà è impotente
ecco perchè fa così il cafone

tanto è innocuo no?

E allora una si dice
pfui...vedrete con me gli rizzerà...

E tanto basta fare la scenetta...

MIRACOLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....
un pianto esplosivo....

Ah tu ci sei riuscita...
non sei come le altre donne...tu....

E lei 
visto?


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non sarei così sicuro. Funziona bene con chiunque abbia un minimo di malcontento. Per le donne la tristezza, solitudine, rifiuto, bellezza, per i maschi lavoro, carriera, impegni, debiti. Nessuno di noi è veramente esentato dalla sfiga.
> 
> Ma il trucco sta nella scoperta come indirizzare una domanda generica in modo che suscita attenzione e alla fine, interesse. E di queste domande prefatte e percorsi di pensiero ci sono libri su libri, e corsi soprattutto per maschi, per scoparsi l'universo.


Non posso replicare perché l'esempio di minimo malcontento che fai e' troppo generico.                                               La donna alla quale ti riferisci metaforicamente e' triste perché gli si è rotto il tacco 12 andando in ufficio  o perché il giorno seguente ha un controllo medico che la rende depressa?                                                                                            Concordo che nessuno di noi e' esentato dalla sfiga ma e' possibile restare lucidi e cercare di intuire se ti trovi davanti un marpione che cerca di intortarti per suo esclusivo diletto.                                                                                         Ci sono libri su libri anche riservati al gentil sesso ( che tanto gentile non è') ma onestamente pensare di leggere ste cose mi deprime da morire ... Vorrebbe dire che so arrivata alla frutta, preferisco il buffet iniziale .


----------



## Eretteo (23 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> aborro


Ti adombri per poco,allora


----------



## Eretteo (23 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco in questo caso potrebbe essere una spiegazione: le tipe non raccontano la verità, ovvero che è un tizio insignificante e deludente, e lui ne acquista in fama
> catena di sant'Antonio


Non vorrai mica dimostrare che quelle pettegole vogliono fare ingelosire le colleghe non ancora pompate,che quindi si sentirebbero inferiori non avendo ancora saggiato quell'alabarda nei loro bersagli?
Un malpensiero indegno di questa nobile discussione...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non posso replicare perché l'esempio di minimo malcontento che fai e' troppo generico.                                               La donna alla quale ti riferisci metaforicamente e' triste perché gli si è rotto il tacco 12 andando in ufficio  o perché il giorno seguente ha un controllo medico che la rende depressa?                                                                                            Concordo che nessuno di noi e' esentato dalla sfiga ma e' possibile restare lucidi e cercare di intuire se ti trovi davanti un marpione che cerca di intortarti per suo esclusivo diletto.                                                                                         Ci sono libri su libri anche riservati al gentil sesso ( che tanto gentile non è') ma onestamente pensare di leggere ste cose mi deprime da morire ... Vorrebbe dire che so arrivata alla frutta, preferisco il buffet iniziale .


Ma capisci il mondo femminile?
Eccola vediamola
lei si veste s' imbelletta

va al bar 
dicendosi
orsù dunque
qualche marpione mi intorterà.

I veri guai
sono quando 
va al bar
e nessuno la caga

quella si che è vera tristezza!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

O peggio
al bar trova l'amica

e i maschi
hanno occhi solo per lei...
l'amica che con la sua avvenenza
ti fa sentire na rospa

quella si che è vera tristezza...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non vorrai mica dimostrare che quelle pettegole vogliono fare ingelosire le colleghe non ancora pompate,che quindi si sentirebbero inferiori non avendo ancora saggiato quell'alabarda nei loro bersagli?
> Un malpensiero indegno di questa nobile discussione...


Embè quelle che hanno da ridire
sono sempre quelle 
che non sono state
oggetto delle sue attenzioni no?

Allora si inventano questo
è perchè noi siamo donne serie
e le altre son putanoni no?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma capisci il mondo femminile?
> Eccola vediamola
> lei si veste s' imbelletta
> 
> ...


Un giorno mi spiegherai chi sono ste donne che si imbellettano per trovare un marpione......
Mah......


----------



## lunaiena (23 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm qualìè la differenza?


la compassione è qualcosa di positivo che ti spinge diciamo 
verso un'altra persona con solidarietà e per me è si...
la pietà è un qualcosa di disgustoso che ti avvicina ad un'altra ppersona con 
distacco solo esclusivamente perché provi pietà 
e per me è no...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> la compassione è qualcosa di positivo che ti spinge diciamo
> verso un'altra persona con solidarietà e per me è si...
> la pietà è un qualcosa di disgustoso che ti avvicina ad un'altra ppersona con
> distacco solo esclusivamente perché provi pietà
> e per me è no...


Ah ho capito
Ma sai che sono stato molto deluso
nel giochino del buon samaritano?

QUando tu hai curato sta persona
vieni a scoprire come mai fu pestata

e abbandonata in una strada...

Ma insomma non hai qualcosa di cui lamentarti con me?

Che so...
Martirio mi trascura...
Martirio non mi fa sentire desiderata
Martirio non mi ascolta....
Martirio non mi concede i miei spazi...

Insomma cose così no?

E sai che cosa disse Miller a Miss Cavendish?
Lei gli fa sospirando...Ah se solo avessi uno scopo nella vita!

E Arthur:
Ma quale scopo e scopo perdio, una scopata ti ci vuole:
Gli si guasta qualcosa nel cervello di una donna
quando resta troppo tempo senza uccello!

Dai vieni qui luna....viene a piangere dal conte....

guardami al minuto 1.23 ahahaahahah identico...

A me puoi dire tutto luna....

[video=youtube;OWqtNO9WFWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWqtNO9WFWc[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> L'umorismo e' pure nelle orecchie di chi ascolta.


Lo dimostra il successo di certi film.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un giorno mi spiegherai chi sono ste donne che si imbellettano per trovare un marpione......
> Mah......


Me l'ero domandato anch'io. E dove sono quelle che vogliono riuscire a guarire il sedicente impotente?


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Me l'ero domandato anch'io. E dove sono quelle che vogliono riuscire a* guarire il sedicente impotente*?



madonna che incubo


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Me l'ero domandato anch'io. E dove sono quelle che vogliono riuscire a guarire il sedicente impotente?


Ce ne sono ce ne sono
e ti dicono
ah carino perchè non hai provato me....

La mia 
l'ha disegnato giugiaro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma capisci il mondo femminile?
> Eccola vediamola
> lei si veste s' imbelletta
> 
> ...


Io ci vivo nel mondo femminile ... Te? Non è che hai un concetto un tantinello riduttivo? Chissà che specie hai frequentato .....


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Me l'ero domandato anch'io. E dove sono quelle che vogliono riuscire a guarire il sedicente impotente?


Anche perché quello impotente casomai diventa lo zimbello dei racconti tra amiche .... Al limite ... Se proprio si vuole esser cattivelle ....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non posso replicare perché l'esempio di minimo malcontento che fai e' troppo generico.                                               La donna alla quale ti riferisci metaforicamente e' triste perché gli si è rotto il tacco 12 andando in ufficio  o perché il giorno seguente ha un controllo medico che la rende depressa?                                                                                            Concordo che nessuno di noi e' esentato dalla sfiga ma e' possibile restare lucidi e cercare di intuire se ti trovi davanti un marpione che cerca di intortarti per suo esclusivo diletto.                                                                                         Ci sono libri su libri anche riservati al gentil sesso ( che tanto gentile non è') *ma onestamente pensare di leggere ste cose mi deprime da morire* ... Vorrebbe dire che so arrivata alla frutta, preferisco il buffet iniziale .


infatti, è una storia triste. come è anche studiarsi a tavolino una strategia vincente. invece. broccolare live è fantastico, ma ha l'effetto collaterale che vi si rimane emotivamente coinvolto, e mi pare che questo esempio di uomo lo eviti. proprio perché non gli importa nulla delle persone (e nemmeno di se stesso, se è per questo), ma solo e soltanto del maggior numero di vittime.


----------



## Hellseven (23 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> la compassione è qualcosa di positivo che ti spinge diciamo
> verso un'altra persona con solidarietà e per me è si...
> la pietà è un qualcosa di disgustoso che ti avvicina ad un'altra ppersona con
> distacco solo esclusivamente perché provi pietà
> e per me è no...


Verde se potessi ma non posso avendoti già donato della kryptonite da poco ....
Hai reso la distinzione mirabilmente con una sinteticità esemplare.
*Compassione dovrebbe essere la chiave di volta dell'architettura del mondo*, secondo me - e già vedo un pò di cinici forumisti in arrivo per fare del succulento sarcasmo .....


----------



## Hellseven (23 Febbraio 2013)

L'impotenza maschile crea complessi e derisione. La frigidità femminile - che è a quella speculare - può essere invece facilmente celata simulando finti orgasmi. Da questo punto di vista, la supremazia psicologica della donna nell'atto sessuale è fortissima.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> infatti, è una storia triste. come è anche studiarsi a tavolino una strategia vincente. invece. broccolare live è fantastico, ma ha l'effetto collaterale che vi si rimane emotivamente coinvolto, e mi pare che questo esempio di uomo lo eviti. *proprio perché non gli importa nulla delle persone (e nemmeno di se stesso, se è per questo), ma solo e soltanto del maggior numero di vittime.*


infatti è così ... le colleghe per il tizio equivalgono a degli oggetti..."oggi provo questo, domani quest'altro"...deprimente ma assolutamente reale e ce ne sono più di quanto si pensi, ovviamente c'è pure la versione femminile ...di tale esemplare


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> L'impotenza maschile crea complessi e derisione. La frigidità femminile - che è a quella speculare - può essere invece facilmente celata simulando finti orgasmi. Da questo punto di vista, la supremazia psicologica della donna nell'atto sessuale è fortissima.


 penso crei più complessi che derisione


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io ci vivo nel mondo femminile ... Te? Non è che hai un concetto un tantinello riduttivo? Chissà che specie hai frequentato .....


Si molto riduttivo...
Ma non ho ancora incontrato
quella che mi smentisce...

Sai una che mi lasci lì
di stucco a bocca aperta....

Si sempre frequentato donne di infima specie...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> L'impotenza maschile crea complessi e derisione. La frigidità femminile - che è a quella speculare - può essere invece facilmente celata simulando finti orgasmi. Da questo punto di vista, la supremazia psicologica della donna nell'atto sessuale è fortissima.


Si ma...
Se una ce l'ha secca
la vedo dura che mi dia da intendere
che è eccitata eh?

Molto dura....

Poi io sono sensibilissimo a certe cose

il minimo casin...

mi chiudo a riccio.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si molto riduttivo...
> Ma non ho ancora incontrato
> quella che mi smentisce...
> 
> ...


Scommetto che sei giovane ( se non lo fossi di età lo sarai sicuramente dentro :mrgreen::mrgreen quindi per te le speranze ci sono  e poi fino ai 90 c'è sempre tempo , non ti abbattere :mrgreen:                                                                                          Ora però sono confusa....  il tuo sogno e' trovare una che si spogli appena la guardi e ti lasci contemporaneamente a bocca aperta?  Chissà cosa dovrebbe nascondere


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scommetto che sei giovane ( se non lo fossi di età lo sarai sicuramente dentro :mrgreen::mrgreen quindi per te le speranze ci sono  e poi fino ai 90 c'è sempre tempo , non ti abbattere :mrgreen:                                                                                          Ora però sono confusa....  il tuo sogno e' trovare una che si spogli appena la guardi e ti lasci contemporaneamente a bocca aperta?  Chissà cosa dovrebbe nascondere


Il mio sogno è trovare una donna
che sia nella realtà

come dice di essere

nelle sue parole

Sono così giovane

da ritenere

che ogni discorso di una donna

sia riconducibile a solo una parola:

Lusinga.


----------



## Eretteo (23 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo dimostra il successo di certi film.


Appunto.
Per me potrebbero radere al suolo le case cinematografiche che li mettono in produzione.
Ma per milioni di italiani/e vedere sempre la stessa pippa trita e ritrita e riscaldata 100 volte,tutti gli anni,e' sempre fonte di grasse risate ed incontenibile ilarita'.
E allora fan bene a girare quei film.
Poca spesa,tanta resa.


----------



## Eretteo (23 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè quelle che hanno da ridire
> sono sempre quelle
> che non sono state
> oggetto delle sue attenzioni no?
> ...


Arrivate ad eta' venerande,di solito puntano molto sul dire di essere felicemente tutto cervello.




contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma capisci il mondo femminile?
> 
> 
> O peggio
> ...


Esimio  Conte,non hai considerato il caso peggiore;quella che non se la fila  nessuno,che trova l'amica lamentosa perche' le racconta di averla data a  questo e poi e' stata mollata,poi a quello idem,poi all'altro e sempre  uguale...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Per me potrebbero radere al suolo le case cinematografiche che li mettono in produzione.
> Ma per milioni di italiani/e vedere sempre la stessa pippa trita e ritrita e riscaldata 100 volte,tutti gli anni,e' sempre fonte di grasse risate ed incontenibile ilarita'.
> E allora fan bene a girare quei film.
> Poca spesa,tanta resa.


Vero...
[video=youtube;hLttgh9IFqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLttgh9IFqw&list=UUlMknBZXsxWFg0O1ATPVctQ[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mio sogno è trovare una donna
> che sia nella realtà
> 
> come dice di essere
> ...


  ... e sei convinto che funzioni sempre.... Immagino


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ... e sei convinto che funzioni sempre.... Immagino


Donna.
Ben venuta
sono io in persona che ti parlo.
Il Conte.

Dimmi tu che cosa dovrebbe funzionare...

Non è una questione che funzioni o meno

ma una mera questione se una cosa o una persona 
è funzionale a

o per meglio dire

essere acconci alla bisogna

non ci serve altro!


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna.
> Ben venuta
> sono io in persona che ti parlo.
> Il Conte.
> ...


Conte sei tu che affermi che la lusinga sia sempre l'arma vincente.... Funzionale ....alla bisogna, io dissento


----------



## barabba (23 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> infatti è così ... le colleghe per il tizio equivalgono a degli oggetti..."oggi provo questo, domani quest'altro"...deprimente ma assolutamente reale e ce ne sono più di quanto si pensi, ovviamente c'è pure la versione femminile ...di tale esemplare


Sì, concordo....ho un cliente, rozzo, senza cultura alcuna, meccanico ordinario e volgare, nella espressione corrente del termine, 50 anni, tappo, circa 1,60, una piccola botte, 110 kg....rimorchia alla grande e non è in grado di sostenere una conversazione, sopratutto senza gridare....ebbene, avendone capito la tattica, praticamente abborda pesantemente ogni gonna che gli capita a tiro, in modo spudorato, e anche giovani e belle, un giorno gli ho fatto una domanda...."Gianni,  a furia di chiederla a tutte così sfacciatamente e diretto, chissà i ceffoni che rimedi"....risposta " sì, ma non hai idea di quante mi dicono di sì"....

Anche questa è tecnica, primordiale, ma tecnica, e se qualcuna abbocca, è come con i venditori di libri a domicilio....se apri loro la porta, poi se non compri diventa difficile farli uscire....

Credo che si possa commentare ben poco....


----------



## lunaiena (23 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mio sogno è trovare una donna
> che sia nella realtà
> 
> come dice di essere
> ...



porca miseria...
ma trovarne uno che mi lusinga a me mai eh!


----------



## barabba (23 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna.
> Ben venuta
> sono io in persona che ti parlo.
> Il Conte.
> ...


Praticamente, se non puoi vincere il tuo nemico, diventagli amico....a grandi linee funziona così, no?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Conte sei tu che affermi che la lusinga sia sempre l'arma vincente.... Funzionale ....alla bisogna, io dissento



io ho detto solo che tutti i discorsi e le parole di una donna

hanno sta matrice qui...

la lusinga.

Per me non è un'arma

ma una caratteristica no?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mio sogno è trovare una donna
> che sia nella realtà
> 
> come dice di essere
> ...


Seriamente ma perché dovrebbero esserci schiere di donne impegnate a lusingarti per ottenere cosa? Di portarti a letto? Non dico per te ma per chiunque. Perché dovrebbero metterci tanto impegno?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Sì, concordo....ho un cliente, rozzo, senza cultura alcuna, meccanico ordinario e volgare, nella espressione corrente del termine, 50 anni, tappo, circa 1,60, una piccola botte, 110 kg....rimorchia alla grande e non è in grado di sostenere una conversazione, sopratutto senza gridare....ebbene, avendone capito la tattica, praticamente abborda pesantemente ogni gonna che gli capita a tiro, in modo spudorato, e anche giovani e belle, un giorno gli ho fatto una domanda...."Gianni,  a furia di chiederla a tutte così sfacciatamente e diretto, chissà i ceffoni che rimedi"....risposta " sì, ma non hai idea di quante mi dicono di sì"....
> 
> Anche questa è tecnica, primordiale, ma tecnica, e se qualcuna abbocca, è come con i venditori di libri a domicilio....se apri loro la porta, poi se non compri diventa difficile farli uscire....
> 
> Credo che si possa commentare ben poco....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Seriamente ma perché dovrebbero esserci schiere di donne impegnate a lusingarti per ottenere cosa? Di portarti a letto? Non dico per te ma per chiunque. Perché dovrebbero metterci tanto impegno?


Eh sapessi...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> porca miseria...
> ma trovarne uno che mi lusinga a me mai eh!



Ma donna...
Non ti ho forse intortata a dovere?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Sì, concordo....ho un cliente, rozzo, senza cultura alcuna, meccanico ordinario e volgare, nella espressione corrente del termine, 50 anni, tappo, circa 1,60, una piccola botte, 110 kg....rimorchia alla grande e non è in grado di sostenere una conversazione, sopratutto senza gridare....ebbene, avendone capito la tattica, praticamente abborda pesantemente ogni gonna che gli capita a tiro, in modo spudorato, e anche giovani e belle, un giorno gli ho fatto una domanda...."Gianni,  a furia di chiederla a tutte così sfacciatamente e diretto, chissà i ceffoni che rimedi"....risposta " sì, ma *non hai idea di quante mi dicono di sì*"....
> 
> Anche questa è tecnica, primordiale, ma tecnica, e se qualcuna abbocca, è come con i venditori di libri a domicilio....se apri loro la porta, poi se non compri diventa difficile farli uscire....
> 
> Credo che si possa commentare ben poco....


Questo è quel che dice lui.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è quel che dice lui.



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Tu devi essere molto dura...
Ma ricordati che chi l'ha dura
la vince...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> io ho detto solo che tutti i discorsi e le parole di una donna
> 
> hanno sta matrice qui...
> 
> ...


Ed io continuo  a sostenere che tu conosci le stesse identiche donne... Comunque si la lusinga e' una caratteristica ma può esser usata come arma.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Tu devi essere molto dura...
> Ma ricordati che chi l'ha dura
> la vince...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non è proprio la descrizione di un George Clooney pieno di cultura e charme. Tu credi alle millantate conquiste di questo tipo?


----------



## lunaiena (23 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma donna...
> Non ti ho forse intortata a dovere?



Ma non con la lusinga...
ora voglio la lusinga...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ed io continuo  a sostenere che tu conosci le stesse identiche donne... Comunque si la lusinga e' una caratteristica ma può esser usata come arma.


Ma è un'arma che è inefficace con me...
L'arma letale per me è il lamento e il piagnisteo...

Siccome ci casco sempre...

Mi sono imposto di scappare appena sento un lamento...capisci?

La mia arma contro di loro: è l'ironia.
Ma ovvio loro la scambiano per sarcasmo.

E guai contraddirle: sparano.

Ci voleva sai al mondo un povero cristo come il conte che si raccattasse su tutte le sfigate del mondo no?

Santo subito guarda!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (23 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è quel che dice lui.



ma a te che ti frega poi se è bugia o realtà?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è proprio la descrizione di un George Clooney pieno di cultura e charme. Tu credi alle millantate conquiste di questo tipo?


SI
Io sto là a bocca aperta come un bambino e mi dico: beato lui...
Io qua mi ammazzo di seghe...e gli altri ciulano ecco...piove sempre sul bagnato.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma non con la lusinga...
> ora voglio la lusinga...


La lusinga diceva che la usava la donna. O ho capito male?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma non con la lusinga...
> ora voglio la lusinga...


Vien qua chiappona soda
ehi mela...ciao mela...

me la dai?

Ah si puzzo

Mi farò la doccia per te...ti va?

Ehi mela...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI
> Io sto là a bocca aperta come un bambino e mi dico: beato lui...
> Io qua mi ammazzo di seghe...e gli altri ciulano ecco...piove sempre sul bagnato.


Allora sei più ingenuo di come ami dipingerti.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Seriamente ma perché dovrebbero esserci schiere di donne impegnate a lusingarti per ottenere cosa? Di portarti a letto? Non dico per te ma per chiunque. Perché dovrebbero metterci tanto impegno?


È quello che mi chiedo anche io, al limite deve esser l'opposto.... anche  se questa ipotesi non mi entusiasma.                        Brunetta complimenti per la firma con la citazione del buon Gram.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La lusinga diceva che la usava la donna. O ho capito male?


Eh ma lei è capricciosa eh?
Mi disse ah conte io non sono come le altre...

E le risposi...
ah si?
Era ora che in mezzo a tutte ste suore
trovassi un putanon:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora sei più ingenuo di come ami dipingerti.


Si...
E mi ferisce molto quando la mia ingenuità viene scambiata per malafede.
Ma ho imparato che la malafede è sempre nell'occhio di chi guarda.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è un'arma che è inefficace con me...
> L'arma letale per me è il lamento e il piagnisteo...
> 
> Siccome ci casco sempre...
> ...


Lamento e piagnisteoooo :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: appunto sfigato che attira sfigate , a me piace usare il sarcasmo che non camuffo da ironia  e di solito vengo definita " troppo pungente" :mrgreen::mrgreen:ma in fondo chissenefrega :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (23 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La lusinga diceva che la usava la donna. O ho capito male?


forse ho capito male io 
ho capito il ccontrario 
cioè che la donna l'acchiappi con la lusinga...


----------



## lunaiena (23 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vien qua chiappona soda
> ehi mela...ciao mela...
> 
> me la dai?
> ...


Si ccontaci 
intanto vado a dormire 
ti lascio in buona compagnia ...
notte a tutti


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> È quello che mi chiedo anche io, al limite deve esser l'opposto.... anche  se questa ipotesi non mi entusiasma.                        Brunetta complimenti per la firma con la citazione del buon Gram.


Grazie. mi ha colpita molto.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...
> E mi ferisce molto quando la mia ingenuità viene scambiata per malafede.
> Ma ho imparato che* la malafede è sempre nell'occhio di chi guarda*.


 sei certo?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lamento e piagnisteoooo :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: appunto sfigato che attira sfigate , a me piace usare il sarcasmo che non camuffo da ironia  e di solito vengo definita " troppo pungente" :mrgreen::mrgreen:ma in fondo chissenefrega :mrgreen::mrgreen:



Tu troppo pungente?

A me sembri 
buona come il pane..


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> forse ho capito male io
> ho capito il ccontrario
> cioè che la donna l'acchiappi con la lusinga...


L'acchiappi con la luganega!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> sei certo?


Come potrebbe essere altrimenti?
Io mi sento e sono ingenuo.
Arriva A e mi dice sei ingenuo. E io dico, si hai ragione.
E finisce lì: non ho bisogno di trovare un sistema per mostrare che sono ingenuo.

Arriva B e mi dice sei in malafede.
Più io cerco di mostrare che non è vero, più lui si affossa con il suo occhio.

Insomma brunetta capiamoci

Da noi dicono
Lavar la testa ai mussi...no?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si ccontaci
> intanto vado a dormire
> ti lascio in buona compagnia ...
> notte a tutti


[video=youtube;wWJvhU2WOfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWJvhU2WOfY[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come potrebbe essere altrimenti?
> Io mi sento e sono ingenuo.
> Arriva A e mi dice sei ingenuo. E io dico, si hai ragione.
> E finisce lì: non ho bisogno di trovare un sistema per mostrare che sono ingenuo.
> ...


Credevo fosse un discorso generale. Invece era particolare. Ok


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu troppo pungente?
> 
> A me sembri
> *buona come il pane*..


E' quello che sostengo pure io ...ma sai che c'è ...che cambiano idea dopo un pò ...mahhh ...è strana la gente


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credevo fosse un discorso generale. Invece era particolare. Ok


Non mi piacciono i discorsi in generale
perchè sono proiezioni della mente
i discorsi particolari si basano sempre sull'esperienza sensibile e sul vissuto

Sappiamo che l'esperienza particolare induce a pensare in termini generali

ma il rischio di cadere in un dogma aristotelico è pazzesco...

Poi non ti va mai bene niente.

Un tempo dicevano tu conte generalizzi.
Ora arrivi tu e dici particolareggi.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E' quello che sostengo pure io ...ma sai che c'è ...che cambiano idea dopo un pò ...mahhh ...è strana la gente


Sai le gente è stranaaaaaaaaaaaaa
perima si odia e poi si ammaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai le gente è stranaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> perima si odia e poi si ammaaaaaaaaaaaaa


e si la canzone la dice giusta ....  ma allora perchè a me capita l'inverso???


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non mi piacciono i discorsi in generale
> perchè sono proiezioni della mente
> i discorsi particolari si basano sempre sull'esperienza sensibile e sul vissuto
> 
> ...


 e' dura essere incompresi


----------



## lunaiena (24 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma lei è capricciosa eh?
> Mi disse ah conte io non sono come le altre...
> 
> E le risposi...
> ...


[video=youtube_share;g-D3sv8emkc]http://youtu.be/g-D3sv8emkc [/video]


----------



## lunaiena (24 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;wWJvhU2WOfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWJvhU2WOfY[/video]




:inlove:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;g-D3sv8emkc]http://youtu.be/g-D3sv8emkc [/video]




[video=youtube;sGQmv7X9pMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGQmv7X9pMU[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (24 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;sGQmv7X9pMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGQmv7X9pMU[/video]





Seeee.....[video=youtube_share;x0vM85Gx0Fk]http://youtu.be/x0vM85Gx0Fk[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Seeee.....[video=youtube_share;x0vM85Gx0Fk]http://youtu.be/x0vM85Gx0Fk[/video]



[video=youtube;CcX9gnAkV6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcX9gnAkV6g[/video]


----------



## devastata (24 Febbraio 2013)

*approvazioni limitate*

Però l'esempio non è proprio calzante.
Nel senso.
Entrando qui sai che ci sono delle regole, ovvero spetta a noi regolamentarci che trovo molto democratico senza che un visore mi debba dire cosa posso dire o no.
Queste regole sono le approvazioni e le altre.
Anche io non posso mai dare smeraldi alle persone che voglio con la frequenza che voglio proprio per il tuo stesso motivo.
Devo dare altre approvazioni.
Ora.
Sicuramente quelli che approvo io non saranno tutti quelli che approvi tu, quindi...
il tutto si bilancia.

A me sembra solo democrazia data in mano al forum.
E per niente ridicola.T

Tebe, rispondo qui perchè l'altra discussione è chiusa.

A me è capitato di non approvare nessuno anche per due settimane di fila, eppure mi risponde quasi sempre che devo approvare altri, sinceramente dimmi cosa c'è di democratico in questo. Ovvio che non è una questione importante, si scrive qui per passatempo e per leggere i pareri e le storie di altri, però se qualcuno ha deciso che si possono approvare i post, non vedo perchè mettere questi limiti. Caso mai capisco meno le disapprovazioni, che non ho mai dato.

Io ho approvato 'ospite g' pochissime volte, e mesi fa, quindi trovo strano che mi risponda, come in quel caso,  che non posso farlo, tutto qui.


'


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Però l'esempio non è proprio calzante.
> Nel senso.
> Entrando qui sai che ci sono delle regole, ovvero spetta a noi regolamentarci che trovo molto democratico senza che un visore mi debba dire cosa posso dire o no.
> Queste regole sono le approvazioni e le altre.
> ...


buonasera, 
è da ieri che leggo queste informazioni sulle notifiche ma non ho capito se sono obbligatorie o meno se qualcuno volesse spiegarmi brevemente o se sapete dirmi dove leggere per informarmi meglio (regolamento del forum) , grazie


----------



## devastata (24 Febbraio 2013)

In basso a sinistra c'è un asterisco che apre una finestra dove è possibile, se ne hai voglia, approvare o disapprovare un post.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Febbraio 2013)

E dai, ancora questa cosa? Il voto non può essere dato sempre alla stessa persona. Se segui e approvi una sola persona, allora sei limitato nelle tue scelte, perché tu stessa limiti i confini.

E, ancora una volta, il voto serve solo ai fini di moderazione, a nient'altro.


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Lavoro in un'azienda multinazionale al di là dei confini italici.
> Come potete immaginare l'universo umano è molto variegato in questo mix di razze e culture. Vi parlerò delle avventure (e delle conseguenti riflessioni che queste hanno scaturito in me) di un mio collega inglese.
> 
> Lui: 33 anni, biondino, non certo alto né bello, con la faccia un po' alla "topino di Ratatouille", si veste sempre bene, per quelli che sono i canoni inglesi. Oddio, più che vestirsi bene direi che spende molti soldi nel vestirsi e non lo nasconde. Ai miei occhi non ha molto fascino, ma evidentemente riesce ad esercitarne molto nell'universo femminile. Non so se definirlo un professionista o un killer. O forse entrambi.
> ...


non è lui che deve essere studiato,sono le donne che ci cascano che devono essere portate dallo zoologo.

lui fa solo lo stercorario


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> In basso a sinistra c'è un asterisco che apre una finestra dove è possibile, se ne hai voglia, approvare o disapprovare un post.


Grazie


----------



## Eretteo (24 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> A me è capitato di non approvare nessuno anche per due settimane di fila, eppure mi risponde quasi sempre che devo approvare altri, sinceramente dimmi cosa c'è di democratico in questo. Ovvio che non è una questione importante, si scrive qui per passatempo e per leggere i pareri e le storie di altri, però se qualcuno ha deciso che si possono approvare i post, non vedo perchè mettere questi limiti.
> Perche' se cosi' non fosse ci sarebbe gente che si passerebbe le giornate a mettere montagne di verdi sempre a quelli,e montagne di rossi sempre a quelli,finche' i messaggi oberati dai rossi non scomparirebbero.
> Col risultato che il forum resterebbe un'infinita sequela di messaggi dei soliti 4 gatti,perche' tutti gli altri vengono cancellati a forza di rossi.
> Caso mai capisco meno le disapprovazioni, che non ho mai dato.
> ...


Dovrai dare in giro altre gemme,prima.


----------



## devastata (24 Febbraio 2013)

ecco fatto!


----------



## Essenove (25 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è che per caso
> sei invidioso
> del suo succeso
> con le donne?


No. Quel tipo di successo non mi interessa. E anche se volessi collezionare donne, ho sempre pensato che il come è importante quanto il risultato. Vincere con un rigore rubato perchè mi sono tuffato in area a me non piace.


----------



## Essenove (25 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> _*Le approccia nello stile "amico-confidente", con la scusa del "ti vedo triste, vuoi parlare?". All'occorrenza il termine triste può essere sostituito da strana, giù o preoccupata. Apparentemente è un maestro nel fiutare le giornate negative delle donne, le quali non sembrano aspettare altro che trovare un uomo che le voglia ascoltare. Le mosse seguenti sono sempre le stesse:
> - Lui inizia a bersagliare la fanciulla di messaggi del tipo "sei una persona preziosa", "non devi mai perdere il sorriso", "quando sorridi illumini gli uffici" ecc...
> - Lui continua ad invitare la fanciulla a fare pause caffé per parlare della tristezza di lei e per mostrarsi interessato a lei
> *_
> ...


La mia domanda è: non tutti (tutte) affrontiamo momenti di debolezza?


----------



## Essenove (25 Febbraio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ciao caro, benvenuto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao a te.
Parliamo di Ginevra, non Londra.


----------



## Eretteo (25 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> ecco fatto!


Aaaagh,mi hai dato un verde approvante!
La prossima volta mi raccomando un rosso,visto che ne arrivan pochi sono piu' preziosi.  :sonar:


----------



## devastata (25 Febbraio 2013)

Il rosso l'ho esaurito oggi nella cabina elettorale!


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> A me è capitato di non approvare nessuno anche per due settimane di fila, eppure mi risponde quasi sempre che devo approvare altri, sinceramente dimmi cosa c'è di democratico in questo. Ovvio che non è una questione importante, si scrive qui per passatempo e per leggere i pareri e le storie di altri, però se qualcuno ha deciso che si possono approvare i post, non vedo perchè mettere questi limiti. Caso mai capisco meno le disapprovazioni, che non ho mai dato.
> 
> '


io credo sia una forma di difesa: per evitare che si possano osannare artificialmente alcuni o affondare altri etc, il sistema non prevede che si possa rivalutare la stessa persona troppo ferequentemente.

Edit: ho letto solo adesso il post analogo e ben precedente al mio del vegliardo su sedia a rotelle :smile:


----------



## Essenove (25 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco in questo caso potrebbe essere una spiegazione: le tipe non raccontano la verità, ovvero che è un tizio insignificante e deludente, e lui ne acquista in fama
> catena di sant'Antonio


La cosa è che le tizie ne parlano poco e niente, perché lo ritengono un errore o per non essere etichettate da meretrici. Considerate che la donna di lui lavora qua.


----------



## Eretteo (25 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Il rosso l'ho esaurito oggi nella cabina elettorale!


Ah,hai fatto un terribile qui pro quo di colori i cui effetti si protrarranno per 5 anni.
Oppure 2 anni,6 mesi ed un giorno.


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> La mia domanda è: non tutti (tutte) affrontiamo momenti di debolezza?


la mia risposta é :se li affrontiamo affidandoci ai paraculi oltre che deboli siamo un po' sciocchi.
ad ogni modo prova a scendere in campo con la stessa tecnica del tizio se pensi funzioni


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> La mia domanda è: non tutti (tutte) affrontiamo momenti di debolezza?


Certo che si ma non tutti reagiscono ai momenti di difficoltà nella stessa maniera altrimenti il biondino si è sollazzata l'intera categoria delle tue colleghe ( cosa di cui fortemente dubito) invece direi che ha saputo pescare nel mazzo quelle più emotivamente abbordabili e comunque il comportamento del tuo collega non e' una  prerogativa solo maschile:smile:


----------



## Essenove (25 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la mia risposta é :se li affrontiamo affidandoci ai paraculi oltre che deboli siamo un po' sciocchi.
> ad ogni modo prova a scendere in campo con la stessa tecnica del tizio se pensi funzioni


Non capisco perché scrivi questo. Lo farei se mi interessasse collezionare donne e se non mi interessasse la maniera con cui attrarle. Se dalle mie parole si è mai evinto che auspicassi a questo, vuol dire che non sono riuscito a comunicare correttamente e me ne scuso.


----------



## Essenove (25 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> e comunque il comportamento del tuo collega non e' una prerogativa solo maschile:smile:


E con quali sfumature è anche un comportamento femminile?


----------



## Annuccia (25 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> E con quali sfumature è anche un comportamento femminile?


mlte donne purtroppo(e ne ho conosciute un paio, una fra tutte "la suprema") alle volte cercano qualcuno a cui affidare le loro pene...con cui confidarsi , è vero..ci sono. si lamentano, io da uomo scapperei ma a quanto pare non lo fate.


----------



## free (25 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> La cosa è che le tizie ne parlano poco e niente, perché lo ritengono un errore o per non essere etichettate da meretrici. Considerate che la donna di lui lavora qua.



e allora com'è che si sa che è stato con un sacco di tipe? lo dice lui? c'è da credergli?

comunque sia, tu che lo conosci potrai pur dire cos'ha che piace così tanto...


----------



## Essenove (26 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> e allora com'è che si sa che è stato con un sacco di tipe? lo dice lui? c'è da credergli?
> 
> comunque sia, tu che lo conosci potrai pur dire cos'ha che piace così tanto...


Lui se ne vanta e onestamente non ci credevo. Poi dopo qualche tempo quando una tipa te lo "confida", un'altra pure, di una terza se ne spettegola in giro, ti rendi conto che il tipo non è un cazzarone. E i racconti delle dirette interessate sono tutti identici.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2013)

*che bello*

Stanislao Moulinsky


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Stanislao Moulinsky


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (1 Marzo 2013)

Purtroppo devo dire che un mio amico quando aveva 23-24 anni faceva la stessa identica cosa ma non a lavoro. Semplicemente lui conosceva tanta gente e quando vedeva una "fidanzata" un poco in crisi parlava con lei, era gentile e via dicendo, in poche parole lui finiva sempre a fare sesso con queste vittime. Il problema è nato quando un paio di queste ragazze si sono accorte del suo gioco e si sono incacchiate con sè e con lui per aver aproffittato di un loro momento di debolezza, e quando un paio di queste ha confessato al fidanzato quello che è successo ed il fidanzato di turno ha avuto modo di discutere amabilmente con lui. Il tizio in questione se ne è scopate 54 di "idiote", ma ha preso botte e avuto danni per cui non ne valeva la pena.


----------

